# GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt



## Gast1669461003 (27. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt


----------



## Sanador (27. Mai 2016)

Gesalzene Preise, wenn man bedenkt, dass die GTX 1080 nur 15% schneller als eine GTX 980TI ist, aber 30% mehr kostet.
Die Big Pascal Chip-Karten werden dann wohl jenseits der 1000 Euro-Marke sein.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

Funktioniert weil AMD momentan nichts vernünftiges mehr in der Pipeline hat. Bzw. bleibt abzuwarten ob und wie AMD kontern kann.

Zudem sind die genannten Preise wohl die von der Founders Edition ?? Bei der Entwicklung warte ich den GPU Kauf noch ab. Will eigentlich auf 8 GB wechseln. Aber das ganze bitte schön noch im normalen Preisrahmen bis 500 EUR. 1000 EUR oder mehr für eine GPU lege ich nicht auf den Tisch.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2016)

Beide Preise, also UVP für die 'founders edition' und dann später für die 'custom design' Modelle, stehen in der News. 

1.000 EUR musst du auch nicht auf den Tisch legen, außer für die "Profi"-Pascalkarte, die soll wohl deutlich über 1.000 EUR kosten. Für 500 EUR bekommst du später sicherlich eine moderat übertaktete GTX 1070.

Ich werde auf die 'custom design' Karten der GTX 1080 warten, hoffentlich sind hier leise(re) Lüfter verbaut. 4,x Sone mit dem Referenzmodell find ich jetzt irgendwie nicht so geil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Custom-Version der 1070er 50 - 100 Euro günstiger sein wird als die Founders wäre das für mich in Ordnung. Würde gut ins Budget passen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Custom-Version der 1070er 50 - 100 Euro günstiger sein wird als die Founders wäre das für mich in Ordnung. Würde gut ins Budget passen.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Also ich denke 50-75 EUR sind realistisch, 100 EUR weniger, d.h. 399 EUR inkl. USt., erscheint mir schon fast zu günstig ...


----------



## Sanador (27. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Beide Preise, also UVP für die 'founders edition' und dann später für die 'custom design' Modelle, stehen in der News.
> 
> 1.000 EUR musst du auch nicht auf den Tisch legen, außer für die "Profi"-Pascalkarte, die soll wohl deutlich über 1.000 EUR kosten. Für 500 EUR bekommst du später sicherlich eine moderat übertaktete GTX 1070.
> 
> Ich werde auf die 'custom design' Karten der GTX 1080 warten, hoffentlich sind hier leise(re) Lüfter verbaut. 4,x Sone mit dem Referenzmodell find ich jetzt irgendwie nicht so geil.


Aber steht da nicht auch, dass die Custom Design Modelle sogar noch mehr kosten werden als die FE-Versionen?

Wenn du ein leises aber gut kühlendes Modell haben willst, dann würde ich auf die Super Jetstream von Palit warten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Aber steht da nicht auch, dass die Custom Design Modelle sogar noch mehr kosten werden als die FE-Versionen?


Dürften sie nicht, weil die jetzigen Founders preislich höher liegen als die nachfolgenden Karten. Für die frühere Verfügbarkeit soll ja bewusst ein Hunni mehr in die Kasse gehen. 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Aber steht da nicht auch, dass die Custom Design Modelle sogar noch mehr kosten werden als die FE-Versionen?
> 
> Wenn du ein leises aber gut kühlendes Modell haben willst, dann würde ich auf die Super Jetstream von Palit warten.



Wie slb79 schon schrieb, die 'custom designs' sollen nachher weniger kosten als das 'founders model'.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp bzgl. Palit, dann halt ich mal meine Augen auf ... wobei es mir schon in den Fingern juckt eine GTX 1080 zu kaufen. Jetzt. Heute!


----------



## Sanador (27. Mai 2016)

Ach "samt Steuern"...den Part hab ich beim lesen wohl verschluckt.


----------



## Wamboland (27. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie slb79 schon schrieb, die 'custom designs' sollen nachher weniger kosten als das 'founders model'.
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp bzgl. Palit, dann halt ich mal meine Augen auf ... wobei es mir schon in den Fingern juckt eine GTX 1080 zu kaufen. Jetzt. Heute!



Ich hab die 770 von Palit, die ist echt sehr leise, von daher würde ich auch bei der 1070 dort schauen was die machen. Ich hoffe ja mal das die Karte schnell und für 450€ oder so kommt ^^


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Beide Preise, also UVP für die 'founders edition' und dann später für die 'custom design' Modelle, stehen in der News.
> 
> 1.000 EUR musst du auch nicht auf den Tisch legen, außer für die "Profi"-Pascalkarte, die soll wohl deutlich über 1.000 EUR kosten. Für 500 EUR bekommst du später sicherlich eine moderat übertaktete GTX 1070.
> 
> Ich werde auf die 'custom design' Karten der GTX 1080 warten, hoffentlich sind hier leise(re) Lüfter verbaut. 4,x Sone mit dem Referenzmodell find ich jetzt irgendwie nicht so geil.



Ob es dann für um die 500 EUR eine 8 GB Karte geben wird die auch leistungsmäßig deutlich besser abschneidet als meine R9 290 ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Mai 2016)

Mich hat meine r9 280 gerade erst wieder überrascht. Denke ich werde die nächsten Monate auf keinen Fall Upgrade obwohl ich das eig. Anfang des Jahres schon vor hatte.

Bisher lief aber alles besser als erwartet und somit sehe ich JETZT den Anlass noch nicht so viel Geld auszugeben nur um das gleiche wie jetzt machen zu können ^.^ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Mai 2016)

Puh da bin ich ja direkt froh mir die Tage eine GTX 970 für 180 Euro bei Amazon WH geholt zu haben. Wird wohl noch 1-2 Jahre reichen.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Mai 2016)

Ich rechne mal mit einem Preis von knapp 419€ für die ein oder andere Custom 1070er Karte.
Wenn so ne 1070 durch den Hersteller schön getuned ist und fast an eine stock 1080 herankommt dann  ist das gut investiertes Geld.

Was erwartet man hier bitte schön für ein P/L V? Das sind Karten die  genau so schnell bzw. schneller als eine 980ti arbeiten , dafür aber weniger Strom benötigen und sogar fast die Hälfte kosten.
980TI ist ne absurd teure Luxus Karte. Bitte haltet mal ein wenig den Ball flach 

Teilweise hab ich das Gefühl die Leute wollen schon jetzt ne GPU die 4k @ 60 hz dauerhaft ohne Probleme darstellt,  nicht hörbar sein soll, Temperatur konstant unten sein soll und trotzdem für 300€ kosten soll?

Ein bisschen mehr Realismus wäre schön an dieser Stelle. Solche Forderungen kann man evtl an die nächste bzw. übernächste Generation stellen (im Kontext zu den jetzigen Luxus Karten) aber bestimmt nocht nicht jetzt.
1070+ ist High End und High End kostet immer ne menge Kohle.
Auch die 970 ist ne High End Karte und kein Mittelmaß.


----------



## battschack (27. Mai 2016)

@doom Also die 970 ist ja echt ne super karte wie ich finde aber high end ist sie sicherlich nicht... Eher mittel klasse^^ High end war es nicht mal wo es erschienen ist


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Mai 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> @doom Also die 970 ist ja echt ne super karte wie ich finde aber high end ist sie sicherlich nicht... Eher mittel klasse^^ High end war es nicht mal wo es erschienen ist



Sorry aber die 970 ist  ne High End Karte . Jetzt langsam vielleicht nicht mehrsooo  weil es neuere Karten gibt, aber sie war High End und die guten Modelle waren immer weit über 300 € und sogar über 400€.
Bei 1070+ dürft ihr nicht vergessen dass es 8 GB Vram  und 16 nm sind. Für solch einen technischen Sprung ist ne 1070 immer noch recht billig wenn man bedenkt dass sie mit einer 980ti konkurrieren kann.

960 ist Mid-End. 970 befeuert sogar bei 1440p @ Max Settings  flüßiges Frames und deswegen ist sie auf keinen fall Mid-End.

Edit: Ihr dürft euch von Karten wie den Ti und Titans nicht in die Irre führen lassen


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

Naja die 1070er gibts ja als 8 GB-Version. Mal sehen wo die Costums preislich landen werden. Interessant klingt diese Karte jedenfalls schon einmal (im Vergleich zur erheblich teureren 1080er). Denn knapp 800 EUR für die 1080er sind mir zu fett.

Mich würde mal ein Benchmark-Vergleich der 1070 zu AMD R9 290 interessieren.


----------



## AntonioFunes (27. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die 1070er gibts ja als 8 GB-Version. Mal sehen wo die Costums preislich landen werden. Interessant klingt diese Karte jedenfalls schon einmal (im Vergleich zur erheblich teureren 1080er). Denn knapp 800 EUR für die 1080er sind mir zu fett.
> 
> Mich würde mal ein Benchmark-Vergleich der 1070 zu AMD R9 290 interessieren.



Zur GTX 1070 kann man noch nicht viel sagen, aber wir werden hier auf pcgames.de am Wochenende ein Special zur GTX 1080 online stellen, in dem ich aus diversen bereits verfügbaren Tests auf Basis von über 1000 Benchmarkwerten (inkl. der 1080 sind es 12 Grafikkarten, die ich mit in die Betrachtung hineingenommen habe - pro getesteter Karte kamen am Ende ca 30-40 Games mit je 2-3 Auflösungen zusammen, was die Datenbasis betrifft) Durchschnittswerte ermittelt habe. Ich möchte natürlich noch nicht zu viel sagen, aber bei jeweils Standardtakt sind es ca 75% Plus auf die R9 390, die ja ein wenig stärker als die R9 290 ist. Zur GTX 980 Ti bei Standardtakt sind es +30%, aber auf eine gute OC-980 Ti "nur" gute 10% - allerdings dürfte man bei Custom-Modellen der 1080, die dann wiederum übertaktet arbeiten, mehr als nur 10-15% Plus auf eine GTX 980 Ti OC erwarten. 

Für die GTX 1070 werde ich dann ein ähnliches Special mit einer Analyse erstellen, sobald es genügend unabhängige Tests gibt.


----------



## Holsters (27. Mai 2016)

High End ist, wenn man den Begriff mal in Englisch betrachtet das oberste Limit. Darüber ist nichts mehr - zumindest laut Definition (im Englischen). Im Deutschen ist über der Mittelklasse der Begriff Luxusklasse bei Hardware nicht wirklich genutzt sondern eher High End was ich fachlich nicht korrekt finde. Eine 970 würde ich nicht als High End bezeichnen, da ist noch sehr viel Raum nach "OBEN" und noch kein ENDe. Umgangssprachlich ist der Begriff durchaus tauglich, da kein passender Name.

Preise: Ich hoffe mal sehr auf AMD  Ich kauf mir zwar sicher eine Gforce, aber AMD darf ruhig den Markt etwas auflockern, tut allen gut


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

Holsters schrieb:


> High End ist, wenn man den Begriff mal in Englisch betrachtet das oberste Limit. Darüber ist nichts mehr - zumindest laut Definition (im Englischen). Im Deutschen ist über der Mittelklasse der Begriff Luxusklasse bei Hardware nicht wirklich genutzt sondern eher High End was ich fachlich nicht korrekt finde. Eine 970 würde ich nicht als High End bezeichnen, da ist noch sehr viel Raum nach "OBEN" und noch kein ENDe. Umgangssprachlich ist der Begriff durchaus tauglich, da kein passender Name.


 Eine GTX 970 würde ich auch nicht als High-End bezeichnen, da verstehe ich doomkeeper auch nicht, wie er zu der Ansicht kommt ^^  aber ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass HighEnd NUR die aktuell "beste" Karte ist. Hier in D unterteilt man halt grob in "Bürokarten", Einsteiger, Mittelklasse, Oberklasse und eben HighEnd. So was wie "Luxusklasse" verwendet man hier üblicherweise nicht. 

Eine GTX 970 und 980 wäre Oberklasse, GTX 950 und 960 Mittelklasse, 980 Ti und 1080 HighEnd. Eine Titan X natürlich auch  


Ich persönlich würde HighEnd vereinfacht als den Bereich bezeichnen, der nochmal deutlich teurer als die Karten ist, die an sich alles auf maximalen Einstellungen in 40-50 FPS packen, dafür dann halt nochmal was an Leistung draufsetzt. Und wenn eine 700€ Karte nur 15% mehr leistet als eine für 400€, dann isses für mich marketingseitig HighEnd, aber rational betrachtet natürlich eher eine Oberklassekarte zum Flop-Preis


----------



## Holsters (27. Mai 2016)

Oberklasse - danke der Begriff ist mir nicht eingefallen


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

Es geht auch Luxusklasse.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es geht auch Luxusklasse.


 Also, Luxus ist für mich eine starke Karte, die dann auch noch zB eine Wasserkühlung bietet (sofern das für die Modellreihe nicht eh normal ist wie zb bei der Fury X  )   - zB ne GTX 970 OC mit Wakü ist Luxus, aber kein HighEnd. Ne GTX 980 Ti ist HighEnd. Ne GTX 980 Ti mit Wakü HighEnd-Luxus


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine GTX 970 würde ich auch nicht als High-End bezeichnen, da verstehe ich doomkeeper auch nicht, wie er zu der Ansicht kommt ^^  aber ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass HighEnd NUR die aktuell "beste" Karte ist. Hier in D unterteilt man halt grob in "Bürokarten", Einsteiger, Mittelklasse, Oberklasse und eben HighEnd. So was wie "Luxusklasse" verwendet man hier üblicherweise nicht.
> 
> Eine GTX 970 und 980 wäre Oberklasse, GTX 950 und 960 Mittelklasse, 980 Ti und 1080 HighEnd. Eine Titan X natürlich auch
> 
> ...



WTF Das ist genau das gleiche was ich sage, nur mit dem Unterschied dass du das Wort Oberklasse verwendest und ich High-End 
Willst mich veräppeln?

Nach Mittelklasse kommt Oberklasse = Mid-End dann High-End.

Also wenn wir hier nicht das gleiche sagen, nur in 2 verschiedenen Sprachen, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter 

Eine Karte  wie die 970 hat  über einen längeren Zeitraum locker im Schnitt  über 350€ gekostet, je nach Modell minimal darunter bzw. sogar fast den gleichen Preis wie die 980 verlangt.
Der Unterschied dieser beiden Karten ist leistungstechnisch nicht sonderlich groß und eine getunte 970 kam sogar an 980 heran.

Wenn DAS nicht HighEnd (Oberklasse) whatever sein soll ..


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Mai 2016)

Auf Mindfactory sind ein paar weitere Modelle aufgeploppt - das günstigste ist die KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv für 669 Euro. Noch kein Termin.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Mai 2016)

Kommt selten vor, aber ja, in dem Fall würde ich Doomkeeper vorbehaltlos zustimmen - "High End" ist letztlich nichts anderes als der englische Begriff für "Oberklasse/Luxusklasse". 

Allerdings steht es natürlich jedem frei, sich da selbst eine entsprechende Definition zusammen zu basteln... 

Für *mich* gilt: Einstieg bis etwa 250€ - Mittelklasse bis 500€ - alles darüber Oberklasse. Fertig. Da braucht's kein Dutzend Subkategorien.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kommt selten vor, aber ja, in dem Fall würde ich Doomkeeper vorbehaltlos zustimmen - "High End" ist letztlich nichts anderes als der englische Begriff für "Oberklasse/Luxusklasse".
> 
> Allerdings steht es natürlich jedem frei, sich da selbst eine entsprechende Definition zusammen zu basteln...
> 
> Für *mich* gilt: Einstieg bis etwa 250€ - Mittelklasse bis 500€ - alles darüber Oberklasse. Fertig. Da braucht's kein Dutzend Subkategorien.



Mittelklasse bis zu 500€ Holy shit. Demnach wäre eine 1070 also nur Mittelklasse obwohl sie mit einer 980ti bzw. Titan X konkurrieren kann und ca. 400 € - 450 € kosten wird?
8GB Vram? 16nm? 1440p @  Ultra über 60 fps?@

Keine Ahnung woher man so eine Eintellung auftreibt ^^ 
Bei mir ist Mittelklasse bis zu knapp 300 (Im Kontext abhängig welche GPUs, für welchen Preis eine bestimmte Leistung abrufen können)
z.B. eine getunte 960 die fast  300 kostet vs eine 970 die ebenfalls im untersten Preissegment zu finden ist. Demnach wäre die getunte 960, trotz identischem Preis, eine Mittelklasse Karte und die 970 wäre mehr als eine Mittelklasse Karte.

Die 960 wird aber aktuell zur schwachen Mittelklasse Karte degradiert und die 970 schwappt langsam aber sicher zur Mid-End rüber ende des Jahres.
Eine 1070 ist aber nachwievor bei allem Respekt keine Mittelklasse Karte .


----------



## batesvsronin (27. Mai 2016)

mittlere Oberklasse, so wie ein 5er BMW oder Mercedes E-Klasse ^^


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Auf Mindfactory sind ein paar weitere Modelle aufgeploppt - das günstigste ist die KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv für 669 Euro. Noch kein Termin.



Mal sehen wie lange der Preis so bleibt. Wenn die Bestellungen zu Lieferverzögerungen führen werden die Preise wieder steigen wie damals bei der 900er Serie.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Mai 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> mittlere Oberklasse, so wie ein 5er BMW oder Mercedes E-Klasse ^^



1070 ist High End. Punkt 

Wer was anderes behauptet, hat keine Respekt vor der Technik die wir heute für "wenig" Geld bekommen.


----------



## Yojinj (27. Mai 2016)

Hab eine gtx 980 drinnen, vor einer gtx 1080 ti kommt mir das nicht in die Tüte. Trotzdem ist die Entwicklung immer wieder interessant =D.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (27. Mai 2016)

Wer eine 1070 Mittel Klasser Karte nennt  . Kennt sich nicht mit Hardware aus und ist nicht auf denn neusten stand was die Karten Leisten . Also erst mal Hardware lesen dann Meinungen ab geben von dingen  
wo man auch fakten hat . Ich rede ja auch nicht daher was alles eine Raktenforderin kann und macht wenn ich klein plan habe ob es so was überhaupt gibt ^^ . Facepalm das eine 1070 schneller als eine Titan mittel Klasse Karte ^^ . Ein Bobicar Auto ist das schnellste fort Bewegungs mittel auf der Autobahn . Ich hab nie eins gesehen aber ich behaupte das einfach so mal in so einen Raum ... Gott Leute gibt es .


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mittelklasse bis zu 500€ Holy shit. Demnach wäre eine 1070 also nur Mittelklasse obwohl sie mit einer 980ti bzw. Titan X konkurrieren kann und ca. 400 € - 450 € kosten wird?
> 8GB Vram? 16nm? 1440p @  Ultra über 60 fps?@



Ich habe doch geschrieben, *FÜR MICH*, d. h., meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise, die man als richtig, oder falsch sehen kann und ferner, dass das jeder letztlich so einteilt, wie er das selbst für sinnvoll hält- oder gibt's da irgendwelche festen Kriterien? Meines Wissens nach nicht. 

Davon abgesehen war meine Einteilung rein nach Preis, nicht nach Leistung/Ausstattung/etc. Denn wenn man so will, übertrifft im Jahr 2016 jede Einstiegskarte eine "Highend"Karte von vor 5+ Jahren (überspitzt formuliert). 

Rein von der Leistung sind natürlich 1070 und 1080 absolute "High End"-Karten (oder "Oberklasse"), weil es im Moment wohl nichts stärkeres auf dem Markt gibt. Das galt aber vor knapp 2 Jahren für 970 u. 980 ebenso.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich.


----------



## Gast20180604 (28. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, *FÜR MICH*, d. h., meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise, die man als richtig, oder falsch sehen kann und ferner, dass das jeder letztlich so einteilt, wie er das selbst für sinnvoll hält- oder gibt's da irgendwelche festen Kriterien? Meines Wissens nach nicht.
> 
> Davon abgesehen war meine Einteilung rein nach Preis, nicht nach Leistung/Ausstattung/etc. Denn wenn man so will, übertrifft im Jahr 2016 jede Einstiegskarte eine "Highend"Karte von vor 5+ Jahren (überspitzt formuliert).
> 
> ...



Deswegen  muss man alles im Kontext betrachten und nicht nur rein nach Preis einsortieren.
Eine hochgezüchtete 960 kann noch so hochwertig und teuer sein - sie ist und bleibt eine Mittelklasse Karte mit der du über FullHD Probleme bekommst.
Mit einer stock 970 kannst du bereits 1440p Spiele mit 60 fps genießen und deswegen ist es (noch) ne High-End Karte.

Klar ist es deine Meinung aber beim Beispiel der 1070 muss dir selber auffallen dass die "bis 500€ Mittelklasse" Taktik nicht funktioniert, wenn sie sogar mit Titan X und 980 Ti konkurrieren kann.
Solch einen technischen Sprung inkl. geringerem Stromverbrauch  und ohne auffällige Geräuscheentwicklung als Mittelklasse abzustempeln ist schlichtweg ein Schlag ins Gesicht dieser krassen Entwicklung.
Selbst wenn es eine 1080ti geben sollte die knapp 1000€ kosten wird,  bleiben 1070 und 1080 High-End Karten.

Mittelklasse Grafikkarten sind  Karten die nicht maximale Settings mit 60 fps darstellen können ggf. sind es Karten die es mal konnten *aber* wegen der immer besseren Grafik es nicht mehr können.
Spätestens nächstes Jahr sind  die 970 und 980 so langsam Mid-End weil sie nicht mehr alle Spiele @ Ultra 60 fps darstellen können .  Und dennoch wird die 980 im Preis nicht sonderlich tief  fallen und  warscheinlich genau so viel kosten wie die 1070, nur mit dem
Unterschied dass die 1070 x-mal schneller, leiser und stromsparender ist.

Dann zu sagen dass die 980 und 1070 Mid-End Karten sind, ist ohne jeglichen Kontext nicht fair  nur weil beide  für fast den gleichen Preis zu holen sind.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Angenommen man holt sich jetzt die stärkste Customer 1080 und reizt diese dann aus, bis sie in ein paar Jahren ungefähr dasteht, wie das heute eine 960/950 tut, bis wann kommt man damit aus?  Die Frage stelle ich mir persönlich und ist für die Bewertung des Preises eben auch relevant. Die 8 GB scheinen ja jetzt schon erstmal wieder länger zu halten, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Zukunftsaussicht bei der 980 damals schon nicht so pralle war.  Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung.



Die stärkste 1080 wird warscheinlich  fast soviel kosten wie eine 1080ti und da würde ich lieber sofort zu einer 1080ti greifen wenn man so viel Geld hat.

Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht ganz was du  wissen möchtest.
Was ausreizen? 
Wie ausreizen? 
Wieso wie eine 960/950?

Ich würde sagen dass selbst die 8 GB Vram ziemlich schnell voll werden können wenn man 4k + mehrere Monitore benutzt.
Wenn man 1440p + Max Settings daddeln möchte dann werden die 8 GB sicherlich die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Gast20180604 (28. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dann zu sagen dass die 980 und 1070 Mid-End Karten sind, ist ohne jeglichen Kontext nicht fair  nur weil beide  für fast den gleichen Preis zu holen sind.



Ja, Du hast recht. Ich sehe ein, ich liege total falsch mit meiner absolut subjektiven, persönlichen Kategorisierung. Es ist natürlich vollkommen idiotisch, Hightech-Produkte ausschließlich anhand eines so vollkommen trivialen Kriteriums wie dem Kaufpreis einzustufen, sorry!

Ab sofort werde ich mich genauer informieren, bevor ich wieder so dermaßen unfaire Bemerkungen fallen lasse - oder am besten von vornherein Dich fragen, was denn nun die einzig richtige Sichtweise der Dinge ist. Danke.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast recht. Ich sehe ein, ich liege total falsch mit meiner absolut subjektiven, persönlichen Kategorisierung. Es ist natürlich vollkommen idiotisch, Hightech-Produkte ausschließlich anhand eines so vollkommen trivialen Kriteriums wie dem Kaufpreis einzustufen, sorry!
> 
> Ab sofort werde ich mich genauer informieren, bevor ich wieder so dermaßen unfaire Bemerkungen fallen lasse - oder am besten von vornherein Dich fragen, was denn nun die einzig richtige Sichtweise der Dinge ist. Danke.



Na endlich!!! Du hast es verstanden.


----------



## Holsters (28. Mai 2016)

Also für mich bleibt die 1070er eine Mittelklasse. Früher hätte man sie sicher 1060ti genannt (60ti mittelklasse - 70 ober mittel und 80 high end), aber nun kommt darüber auch noch ne Titan. Nur weil Nvidia seine Produkte nach einem etwas anderem Schema benennt sind sie nicht high end. 1070 ist Ober/Luxusklase, aber sicher kein High End. Am 'Höchsten Ende' der Preisklasse bzw. der Leitung ist dann nur die 1080 mit ziemlichen Abstand nach unten.


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2016)

Wortklauberei, man verlässt sich doch nicht einfach blind auf Bezeichnungen. Ein paar Benchmarks anzugucken, das Produkt einzuschätzen und im Zusammenspiel mit dem Preis eine Entscheidung zu treffen, wie man es mit vielen anderen Produkten macht, ist sicher nie falsch. Jedenfalls mache ich das so.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Mai 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Jedenfalls mache ich das so.



Vorsichtig, das ist unter Umständen nicht nur grob falsch, sondern schlimmstenfalls _*extrem unfair*_​!


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vorsichtig, das ist unter Umständen nicht nur grob falsch, sondern schlimmstenfalls _*extrem unfair*_​!



Wat?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

*GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt*

Mal ein Vergleich: Ein Golf mit 50 - 75 PS war um 1980 Kompaktklasse. Heute wäre es mit den Eckdaten maximal ein Kleinwagen bis (rein leistungsseitig betrachtet) fast Microcar. Ein Golf VII mit 125/140 PS ist heute der aktuelle Maßstab in der Kompaktklasse. Das war bis Mitte der 80er GTI-Level! 

In 10-15 Jahren sind es wenn es so weiter geht dann eher 150-200 PS. Was dann (fast) dem aktuellen GTI-Level entspräche. Vergleichbar ist es mit den Grafikkarten. Die Leistungslevel rutschen bei neuen Generationen immer höher und was vielleicht vor 10 Jahren noch High End war langt heute nicht mal mehr als Einsteigermodell. Oder im Bereich CPU oder oder.


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2016)

Dafür hattest du früher Familienkutschen, die heute von der Grösse her als Kleinwagen durchgehen. Ja, heute holt man sicher sehr viel mehr aus einem 2-Liter-Motor als noch vor vierzig Jahren, muss aber auch deutlich mehr Gewicht damit bewegen. Technik ändert sich eigentlich überall. Ich weiss nicht genau, was du damit veranschaulichen willst.
Computer Soft- Und Hardware müssen ja heute auch mehr leisten als früher, also sind sie logischerweise viel leistungsfähiger. Man hat wohl mehr Abstufungen, unter welchen man sich heute entscheiden kann und muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Ausreizen, bis man wirklich mal wieder was Neues braucht, wenn man FullHD und über 100 FPS will sozusagen. Hast du unten im Grunde genommen schon beantwortet. ^^


Allerdings ist eine 1080ti "nur" für Full-HD schon wieder zu gut, da würdest du auch mit der 1070er gut dastehen und hättest nix verloren, sondern sogar Geld gespart.
Ich meine: Wozu eine 1080ti wenn die eh nie richtig für 4k und so ihre Muskeln spielen wir, die könnte nie ihr echtes Potential zeigen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

*GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt*



HanFred schrieb:


> Dafür hattest du früher Familienkutschen, die heute von der Grösse her als Kleinwagen durchgehen. Ja, heute holt man sicher sehr viel mehr aus einem 2-Liter-Motor als noch vor vierzig Jahren, muss aber auch deutlich mehr Gewicht damit bewegen. Technik ändert sich eigentlich überall. Ich weiss nicht genau, was du damit veranschaulichen willst.
> Computer Soft- Und Hardware müssen ja heute auch mehr leisten als früher, also sind sie logischerweise viel leistungsfähiger. Man hat wohl mehr Abstufungen, unter welchen man sich heute entscheiden kann und muss.



Ich will damit sagen, daß z.B. eine GTX 1070 trotz der Leistung einer früheren Highend Karte heute mit der neuen Generation trotzdem nur zur oberen Mittelklasse zählt und eben kein Highend ist. Auch wenn die Leistung vor 2-3 Jahren noch Highend war.

Und bezogen auf das Auto: Vergleichbar zum Golf 2/3 wäre vom Innenraumformat der aktuelle Polo. Aber die Ansprüche steigen. Eben genau so wie bei der Hardware. Und so fährt man statt einem Wagen mit 3,80 m Länge einen der rund 50 cm länger ist. Und auch deutlich breiter. Mit meinem Golf dürfte ich in Baustellen eigentlich gar nicht auf die linke Spur (Breite über 2 m). Früher waren vergleichbare Autos 20 cm schmäler). Und trotzdem bleibt ein Polo ein Kleinwagen und ein Golf Kompaktklasse. Weil nur der Vergleich zur aktuellen Fahrzeuggeneration zählt.


----------



## Gast20180604 (28. Mai 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, daß z.B. Eine GTX 1070 trotz Leistung einer früheren Highend Karte heute mit der neuen Generation trotzdem nur obere Mittelklasse ist und eben kein Highend. Auch wenn die Leistung vor 2-3 Jahren noch Highend war.


 Ja, eben, die 1070 ist bzw wird keine "HighEnd"-Karte sein, jedenfalls nicht, wie man HighEnd klassischerweise hier versteht. High-End sind immer die stärksten (und meist auch teuersten) aktuellen, manchmal auch nur angekündigten 1-2 Grafikkartenmodelle von Nvidia oder AMD. MIttelklasse waren schon immer die Karten, die aktuelle Games gerade noch so auf hohen Details packen, idR 150-250€. Und Zwischen Mittelklasse und HighEnd liegt dann die Oberklasse, die solche Games auf hohen Details sehr gut darstellen kann aktuell Karten wie die R9 390, GTX 970, GTX 980, AMD Nano. 

 Die Übergänge können natürlich auch mal fließend sein, aber ne GTX 970 oder 1070 als "High End" zu bezeichnen ist schon eine sehr kuriose Sichtweise, auf die ich auch vorher noch nie irgendwo getroffen bin, außer vlt. in MediaMarkt-Prospekten...   

Denn wie soll man dann die noch schnelleren Karten nennen, wenn schon eine GTX 970 "High End" sein soll? ^^   Die Namen der Karten SIND ja eben für die verschiedenen Klassen da: x50 Einstieg/Unterklasse, x60 Mittelklasse, x70 Oberklasse, x80 HighEnd. Und manchmal gibt es noch so genannte "Enthusiasten"-Modelle wie die Titan oder ne AMD-Karte mit 2 Grafikchips.

Und nur weil eine GTX 970 vlt so stark wie eine ALTE High-End-Karte ist, ist die noch lange nicht AKTUELL HighEnd - sonst müsste ja eine GTX 750 Ti auch HighEnd sein, weil sie so stark wie eine GTX 290 ist


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast recht. Ich sehe ein, ich liege total falsch mit meiner absolut subjektiven, persönlichen Kategorisierung. Es ist natürlich vollkommen idiotisch, Hightech-Produkte ausschließlich anhand eines so vollkommen trivialen Kriteriums wie dem Kaufpreis einzustufen, sorry!
> 
> Ab sofort werde ich mich genauer informieren, bevor ich wieder so dermaßen unfaire Bemerkungen fallen lasse - oder am besten von vornherein Dich fragen, was denn nun die einzig richtige Sichtweise der Dinge ist. Danke.



Du verstehst einfach nicht was ich meine. 1070 ist das beste Beispiel wieso deine subjektive Preisvorstellung leider keinen Sinn macht.
Ja es ist deine Vorstellung und für dich persönlich mag das so sein, das entspricht aber in keinsterweise der Realität wenn die Leistung dieser Karte eine völlig andere Sprache spricht.

Vielleicht bist du es gewöhnt so teure Karten und kaufen und degradierst "kleinere" Bezeichnungen sofort als Mittelklasse ab, aber das entspricht nicht den Tatsachen .

Du kannst in einem so flexiblem Markt wie der Hardware nicht auf bestimmte Zahlen festsetzen und  drauf rumsitzen. Die Leistung, die Features und die Preise ändern sich. Man muss den Kontext im Auge behalten und dann entscheiden wie die 
Klassenzuordnung aussieht.

Aber einfach zu sagen dass unter 500€ alles Mittelklasse sei ist... naja.  Klingt eher nach einem verwöhntem Konsumenten  und nicht nach jemanden der sich  wirklich auf die Eigenschaften einzelner Karten fokusiert. (nicht böse gemeint)



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, eben, die 1070 ist bzw wird keine "HighEnd"-Karte sein, jedenfalls nicht, wie man HighEnd klassischerweise hier versteht. High-End sind immer die stärksten (und meist auch teuersten) aktuellen, manchmal auch nur angekündigten 1-2 Grafikkartenmodelle von Nvidia oder AMD. MIttelklasse waren schon immer die Karten, die aktuelle Games gerade noch so auf hohen Details packen, idR 150-250€. Und Zwischen Mittelklasse und HighEnd liegt dann die Oberklasse, die solche Games auf hohen Details sehr gut darstellen kann aktuell Karten wie die R9 390, GTX 970, GTX 980, AMD Nano.
> 
> Die Übergänge können natürlich auch mal fließend sein, aber ne GTX 970 oder 1070 als "High End" zu bezeichnen ist schon eine sehr kuriose Sichtweise, auf die ich auch vorher noch nie irgendwo getroffen bin, außer vlt. in MediaMarkt-Prospekten



Herbboy nochmal. Oberklasse = High End nur in einer anderen Sprache.
PCGH  hat sogar widerrum ne andere Einteilung und die geht so :
- Einsteige & Mittelklasse Karten bis 250 €
- Oberklasse & Enthusiasten Karten ab 250 €

Da ist die 970 genau so in der High End / Oberklasse Kategorie eingeteilt weil sie eben eine High End Karte ist.  Sie wird zwar langsam zur alten-High End (und vll bald Mid-End) aber die Leistung ist nachwievor vorhanden.
1070 ist genau so eine High End / Oberklasse Karte weil sie zum schnellsten gehören wird die man für so wenig Geld bekommen kann.

Die richtigen Enthusiasten Karten  die jeglichen vernünftigen Rahmen sprengen (dazu würde ich vielleicht sogar schon die 1080 dazu  zählen) sind meist die Karten die entweder nur minimal weniger leisten aber deutlich mehr kosten.
Oder es sind Karten die deeeeutlich mehr kosten aber deeeeeutlich mehr leisten Ti / TitanX. Tis und Titans waren für mich schon immer Enthusiasten / Luxus Karten die den Preis eines Kleinwagens  tragen.

Das hat nix mit kurioser Sichtweise zu tun sondern entspricht der abgelieferten Leistung dieser Karten. 
Du sagst ja auch nicht dass ein 7er BMW automatisch ein Mittelklasse Wagen ist nur weil  nach ihm noch genug Autos gibt die 6 stellige bzw. 7 stellige  Preise verlangen. Sowas würden höchstens Porsche, Jaguar oder Maserati Besitzer sagen 

Gerade von dir hätte ich  nicht gedacht dass eine 1070 keine High-End Karte sein soll 
Egal wohin du hinschaust wird diese Karte als High End bezeichnet und das hat offensichtliche Gründe, wenn sie mit TitanX und 980ti mithalten kann für den relativ kleinen Geldbeutel.

High-End bedeutet  nicht dass es unbedingt eine Karte sein muss die ein total schlechtes P/L Verhältniss  aufweist. 
Aber womöglich kommt es hier zu stark drauf an wie verwöhnt jeder einzelne ist  und deshalb die Einschätzung so unterschiedlich  ausfällt.

Ich würde nicht zu sehr in der Vergangenheit herumschwirren und nach dem alten Muster denken. So wie ich das sehe ist  die Technik weiter als  die Spieleprogrammierung und deswegen
kriegen wir relativ günstige Karten die alle Spiele mit den höchsten Einstellungen flüßig darstellen können. Das hat u.a. den Grund weil die Spiele zum Teil auf einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner fokusiert werden und die Anforderungen
nicht so stark steigen wie es mal früher der Fall war.

Anders kann ich mir auch nicht die Situation erklären dass es immer noch genug Leute gibt die mit alten CPUs und GPUs selbst heute noch den Großteil aller neuer Spiele ohne Probleme spielen können.
Nur weil die Spiele nicht ruckeln, sollte die neue Generation der Hardware  in ihrer Leistungszuordnung nicht degradiert werden.

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht aber ich habe keine Lust wieder auf die Zeit wo man sehr viel für Geld eine neue Grafikkarte bezahlt, die aber wenige Monate danach sofort  ins stottern kommt.
Hardware und Software haben über all die Jahre viel Erfahrung gesammelt und ich bin froh dass  ein gesunder Mittelpunkt eingependelt ist. Ich finde  wir bekommen dadurch mehr für unser Geld und können Spiele länger, schöner und flüßier (selbst zu Release) genießen als es früher der Fall war.

Das ist für mich eindeutig High-End / Oberklasse die man heutzutage schon für relativ Wenig Geld bekommen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Herbboy nochmal. Oberklasse = High End nur in einer anderen Sprache.


 ich weiß, aber hier in D läuft der Hase seit zig Jahren anders, da ist Oberklasse < HighEnd. 



> PCGH  hat sogar widerrum ne andere Einteilung und die geht so :
> - Einsteige & Mittelklasse Karten bis 250 €
> - Oberklasse & Enthusiasten Karten ab 250 €


 Das ist an sich nicht anders als das, was ich sage. Nur dass man hier in D an sich den "Enthusiastenbereich" meist als HighEnd bezeichnet, und "Enthusiasten"-Modelle sind dann halt erst Karten wie die Titans, oder Dual-GPU-Modelle, oder je nach dem, wie Preise und Leistung in einer aktuellen Generation aussehen, auch mal eine x80 Ti. 

Ich kann mich aber an keinen deutschen Test erinnern, in dem eine Karte wie die GTX 970, oder überhaupt x70er-Karten von Nvidia, als "HighEnd" bezeichnet wurde. ^^  Maximal als FRAGE, also "kommt die neue x70 an den alten HighEnd-Bereich ran?". und ich bin ja nicht erst 20, hab also viele Generationen mitgemacht    eine GTX 980 zB wurde gern als "HighEnd" vermarktet, was aber wegen der Leistung, die nur wenig über der GTX 970 liegt, als unangebracht empfunden wurde. 




> Du sagst ja auch nicht dass ein 7er BMW automatisch ein Mittelklasse Wagen ist nur weil  nach ihm noch genug Autos gibt die 6 stellige bzw. 7 stellige  Preise verlangen.


 Ein 7er ist eindeutig ein "Oberklasse"-Wagen, aber das Beispiel bringt hier ja nix, da es bei Autos kein "HighEnd" gibt, sondern nur Oberklasse, innerhalb dieser Oberklasse dann noch Luxusvarianten ODER direkt Sportversionen.    bei Autos geht es auch viel mehr um Austattung und Komfort als um die Leistung, wenn es um die Klasseneinordnung geht. Ein VW Polo mit 200PS bleibt ein Kleinwagen, auch wenn er schneller ist als ein Mittelklassewagen mit nur 150PS.




> Gerade von dir hätte ich  nicht gedacht dass eine 1070 keine High-End Karte sein soll


 das wird von der Leistung abhängen, wenn man dann erste richtige Tests vorliegen hat - wenn die wirklich mehr als eine Titan leisten kann, dann ist die natürlich doch "HighEnd" - aber dann hat Nvidia seine Linie komplett verlassen, weil die x70er normalerweise nicht die alten besten Modelle übertrifft, sondern eher auf dem Niveau der alten x80 non-Ti ist, auch vom Preis her, also dem bei Release der neuen Karte aktuellen Preis der x80-Karte . Und nach Release eben die "Oberklasse" vertritt, also das, was man in D so nennt.


Übrigens: nicht dass du denkst, ich sei HighEnd-Fan und will meine Statussymbole verteidigen oder so - im Gegenteil: ich bin jemand, der Leute immer davor "warnt", wegen ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung gleich 50% mehr zu zahlen und lieber alls 1-2 Jahre eine Karte für 300€ zu holen als EINE für 600€ und zu meinen, die "hält" dann 4 Jahre... aber wenn jemand eine "HighEnd"-Karte sucht, dann will er an sich immer eine Karte, die BESONDERS viel Leistung bietet wie es eben für die x80-Karten bei Nvidia üblich ist und dafür auch 500€ und mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Mai 2016)

BMW...schönes Beispiel.

Ein 5er wäre für mich (und andere) *gehobene/obere Mittelklasse*. Eine GTX *70 bei NVidia stellt _*gehobene Mittelklasse  dar.

*_Aber letztlich ist es doch völlig egal. Die GTX 1070 ist anscheinend wirklich eine tolle Karte, und wenn sie für ca. 450€ (max.) zu haben sein sollte, werde ich sie mir kaufen. Punkt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber letztlich ist es doch völlig egal. Die GTX 1070 ist anscheinend wirklich eine tolle Karte, und wenn sie für ca. 450€ (max.) zu haben sein sollte, werde ich sie mir kaufen. Punkt.


 Das steht ja außer Frage - ich kaufe auch nicht nach "Klasse", sondern nach "was bekomme ich fürs Geld im Vergleich mit anderen Karten?"     aber bei Kaufberatungen usw. herrscht dann halt Verwirrung, wenn man sich uneinig ist. Da fragt einer nach nem HighEnd-Rechner, und der eine tanzt mit nem core i5 + GTX 970 an, weil er das als HighEnd bezeichnet, der andere kommt mit einem i7-6700K und einer GTX 980 Ti daher - das sind mal eben 500-600€ Unterschied beim Endpreis, 50% mehr...  und zumindest hier D meint man an sich eindeutig eher den letzteren PC, wenn man nach HighEnd fragt.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

Wenn man so "genau" alles in eine Schublade reinstecken möchte dann ist es in der Tat schlecht jemanden zu beraten. 

Hätte nie und nimma gedacht dass es Leute gibt die  eine 970 bzw. 1070 tatsächlich als Mittelklasse empfinden bzw. empfunden haben.
Meiner Meinung nach leider etwas zu sehr an der Realität vorbei bzw.  eigenes Vorstelungsvermögen ist eine völlig andere als das was die Produkte tatsächlich für ihr Geld leisten können.

Ne aber ganz ehrlich. Wenn ich jemanden privat kennen würde bei dem Mittelklasse Karten bis zu 500€ gehen, dem würde ich erstmal eine Nackenschelle geben und auf den Boden der Tatsachen runterholen 
Wenn ich eine Karte für max. 500€ kaufe dann ist das eine Karte die sich nur die allerwenigsten leisten können/wollen und  sämtliche Spiele funktionieren selbst  in 1440p @ max Details @  60 fps.

Selbst die 970  erreicht mit ihren 350 - 380€ sehr gute Frames @1440p und das ist für mich ein Indiz dafür dass man hier nicht von einer Mid-End GPU reden kann.

Aber anscheinend sind hier die Meinungen wirklich derart unterschiedlich dass  es jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss.
Ich finde dennoch dass hier ein wenig über bzw. untertrieben wird wenn es um die Klassenzuordnung geht  

Da bekommt man ein völlig falsches Bild von der technischen Entwicklung vermittelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber letztlich ist es doch völlig egal. Die GTX 1070 ist anscheinend wirklich eine tolle Karte, und wenn sie für ca. 450€ (max.) zu haben sein sollte, werde ich sie mir kaufen. Punkt.


Da stimme ich voll ein. 

Hoffe dass die Customs und die erhofften Preise nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen, mir juckt es jetzt schon in den Fingern. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hätte nie und nimma gedacht dass es Leute gibt die  eine 970 bzw. 1070 tatsächlich als Mittelklasse empfinden bzw. empfunden haben.


Nun ja, durch den Zuwachs mit den 1080er/1070ern hat sich ihr Klassenstand tatsächlich nach hinten verlegt, denn bis zuletzt war sie noch obere Mittelklasse/untere Oberklasse. Dieser Status ist nun mit der neuen Pascals-Generation verwirkt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hätte nie und nimma gedacht dass es Leute gibt die  eine 970 bzw. 1070 tatsächlich als Mittelklasse empfinden bzw. empfunden haben.


 ich auch nicht. Mittelklasse ist für mich und an sich alle Testmagazine usw. die ich so kenne (also deutschsprachige) klassischerweise die Karten, die 150-250€ kosten und aktuelle Games idR auf "hoch" in Full-HD noch packen.  Und dann kommt eben IMHO die "Oberklasse", DANACH im deutschsprachigen Bereich noch "HighEnd", das ist an sich dann eben der Bereich, der aktuell die stärkste Leistung bringt, quasi das obere viertel, wenn man die typische Leistung von Karten ab ca 100-110€ als unteres Ende nimmt. 

zB GTX 960 45 FPS, GTX 970 60 FPS, GTX 980 Ti 85 FPS. Mittel, Ober, High. 

Man könnte aber die "Oberklasse" wie die GTX 970 auch "obere Mittelklasse" nennen, aber IMO nur dann, wenn danach direkt High-End kommt. Aber allein schon preislich wäre es ein Witz, eine 1070 für 500€ "obere Mitteklasse" zu nennen - fast 3x so teuer wie die Mitteklasse, das kann ja nicht "nur" mit dem Zusatz "obere" bezeichnet werden  


Bei der 1070 weiß man es eben noch nicht, ob die eher das eine oder das andere ist. Da muss man die Tests abwarten. PREISLICH wären 500€ aber eher HighEnd als "nur" Oberklasse.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun ja, durch den Zuwachs mit den 1080er/1070ern hat sich ihr Klassenstand tatsächlich nach hinten verlegt, denn bis zuletzt war sie noch obere Mittelklasse/untere Oberklasse. Dieser Status ist nun mit der neuen Pascals-Generation verwirkt.



Das ist logisch und liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Dennoch arbeitet sie  nicht schlechter als früher und kostet  relativ wenig .

Interessant wäre der Unterschied der 1070 zur 1080 denn es sind locker 200€ Unterschied.
Ich würde für eine custom 1070  max.500€ zahlen aber dann  erwarte ich auch eine Leistung wie ne stock 1080 ^^


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Die 1070 ist imho obere Mittelklasse. Punkt. Die 1080 momentan noch Highend. Wenn eine 1090 und eine neue Titan kommen verschiebt sich das ganze im oberen Bereich über der 1070 etwas. Dann ist eine 1080 keine Highend mehr. Diesen Platz nehmen dann 1090 und der Titan-Nachfolger ein. Und mit jeder stärkeren Karte darüber rutscht der Status immer weiter ab. Bis dann eine ehemalige Highend-Karte nur noch als Einsteigermodell taugt. Klingt brutal ist aber der Lauf der Geschichte.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 1070 ist imho obere Mittelklasse. Punkt. Die 1080 momentan noch Highend. Wenn eine 1090 und die Titan kommt verschiebt sich das ganze im oberen Bereich über der 1070 etwas. Dann ist eine 1080 keine Highend mehr. Diesen Platz nehmen dann 1090 und der Titan-Nachfolger ein.



Genau das meinte ich.
Nur weil es noch krassere und teurere Karten gibt, sind die "billigeren" Modelle nicht weniger High-End.

Es mögen vielleicht Karten sein die kein gutes P/L Verhältniss (mehr) haben aber technisch gesehen sind es dennoch High-End Karten die alle Anforderungen an diesen Status erfüllen.
Auch die High-End Klasse besitzt Luxus und Enthusiasten Artikel. Das bedeutet aber nix anderes als es es auch im High-End Segment Luxus Artikel geben kann.

Solche Luxus Artikel sind Mmn. Zusatzartikel ohne jegliche Vernunft. Zu behaupten dass dadurch schlechtere Karten dadurch weniger "wert" sind und "nicht mehr so richtig High-End" sind, finde ich wie gesagt unfair und falsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist logisch und liegt in der Natur der Sache.
> Dennoch arbeitet sie  nicht schlechter als früher und kostet  relativ wenig .


Sie ist auf keinen Fall schlecht, aber (ungeachtet des realen 3,5 GB effektiven VRAM) mit den zukünftigen Spielen die nach Arbeitsspeicher gieren stößt sie mittlerweile doch an ihre Grenzen - sofern man keine Kompromisse bei der Maximal-Qualität eingehen möchte. Von daher bin ich nach knapp über 2 Jahren bereit diese (und meine restliche Hardware) zu verticken und mir die 100 Euro teuere 1070 mit doppelt soviel VRAM zu holen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich.
> Nur weil es noch krassere und teurere Karten gibt, sind die "billigeren" Modelle nicht weniger High-End.
> 
> Es mögen vielleicht Karten sein die kein gutes P/L Verhältniss (mehr) haben aber technisch gesehen sind es dennoch High-End Karten die alle Anforderungen an diesen Status erfüllen.
> Auch die High-End Klasse besitzt Luxus und Enthusiasten Artikel. Das bedeutet aber nix anderes als es es auch im High-End Segment Luxus Artikel geben kann.



Die 1070 ist eben gerade *keine *Highend. Weil es über der aktuell schon die 1080 gibt. Wenn dann noch 1090 und Titan kommen erst Recht nicht. Das schmälert die technische Leistung nicht aber die Einordnung ist halt so. Auch wenn die Leistung der 1070 in vielen Bereichen deutlich über der Leistung der alten Oberklasse liegt. Ein Passat ist ja auch kein Phaeton und ein Audi TT ist kein R8 oder ein Lamborghini Huracan ist kein Aventador um mal wieder mit humpelnden Vergleichen zu kommen. Sind trotzdem super Fahrzeuge.

Und nicht umsonst schiele ich mehr auf die 1070, weil ich den (Auf)preis für die 1080 momentan nicht so richtig einsehe.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sie ist auf keinen Fall schlecht, aber (ungeachtet des realen 3,5 GB effektiven VRAM) mit den zukünftigen Spielen die nach Arbeitsspeicher gieren stößt sie mittlerweile doch an ihre Grenzen - sofern man keine Kompromisse bei der Maximal-Qualität eingehen möchte. Von daher bin ich nach knapp über 2 Jahren bereit diese (und meine restliche Hardware) zu verticken und mir die 100 Euro teuere 1070 mit doppelt soviel VRAM zu holen.



Restliche Hardware ? Ohne die restliche Hardware kannst Du die 1070 in die Vitrine legen. Nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Restliche Hardware ? Ohne die restliche Hardware kannst Du die 1070 in die Vitrine legen. Nicht mehr.


Richtig erfasst, liebe Michi. 
Natürlich wird ein gänzlich neues System zusammengeschnürt, der Masterplan steht schon länger fest. Aber ich kaufe ungern vor wenn eines der wichtigsten PC-Organe noch fehlt. Eile mit Weile...


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die 1070 ist eben gerade *keine *Highend. Weil es über der aktuell schon die 1080 gibt. Wenn dann noch 1090 und Titan kommen erst Recht nicht. Das schmälert die technische Leistung nicht aber die Einordnung ist halt so. Ein Passat ist ja auch kein Phaeton und ein Audi TT ist kein R8 um mal wieder mit humpelnden Vergleichen zu kommen.



Du hast geschrieben dass die 1080 kein High-End mehr ist wenn 1090 und neue Titan auf den Markt kommen und das ist verkehrt. Sorry.
Ich finde es ist verkehrt alle möglichen High-End Produkte in den selben Topf zu schmeißen und dann von oben nach unten die Klassen durchzusortieren.

Nur weil es innerhalb der  Oberlkasse auch Unterschiede gibt, sind die "schlechteren" und "billigeren"High-End Produkte nicht weniger  wert.

Sorry aber Titans, Dual GPUs etc.pp ist die extremste Form der High-End Klasse und def. nicht DIE High-End Klasse.
High End Klasse sind Karten die sämtliche Spiele mit den höchsten Einstellungen (4k ausgenommen) flüßig  darstellen können.

Es zählt immer noch das was man fürs Geld bekommt und nicht was man fürs Geld bekommen könnte + inkl Sonderwünsche


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Richtig erfasst, liebe Michi.
> Natürlich wird ein gänzlich neues System zusammengeschnürt, der Masterplan steht schon länger fest. Aber ich kaufe ungern vor wenn eines der wichtigsten PC-Organe noch fehlt. Eile mit Weile...



Bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich belasse bis auf MB, CPU und eventuell der 1070er (weiß nur nicht wann ich letztere hole) mein System im Gros. Eventuell eine größere HDD noch (ist aber auch kein Vermögen). Vielleicht kann ich mich auch an Deiner Konfiguration im Anhalt orientieren. Denke mal Du bleibst deutlich unter 2000 EUR für das neue System ?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben dass die 1080 kein High-End mehr ist wenn 1090 und neue Titan auf den Markt kommen und das ist verkehrt. Sorry.
> Ich finde es ist verkehrt alle möglichen High-End Produkte in den selben Topf zu schmeißen und dann von oben nach unten die Klassen durchzusortieren.
> 
> Nur weil es innerhalb der  Oberlkasse auch Unterschiede gibt, sind die "schlechteren" und "billigeren"High-End Produkte nicht weniger  wert.
> ...



Sehe ich exakt so. Eine E-Klasse ist auch keine S-Klasse. Wenn auch für die Allgemeinheit Top. Und wenn eine Titan dann rund 30% schneller ist als eine 1070 ist eine 1070 definitiv keine High End mehr. Und wenn ein Autohersteller vorher die E-Klasse präsentiert bevor die neue S-Klasse kommt bleibt die neue E-Klasse trotzdem obere Mittelklasse und nicht Highend. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Und es wird zeitnah genügend Spiele geben die auch die großen Karten fordern werden. Als Stichwort werfe ich da nur Star Citizen in den Raum. Aber auch andere Großprojekte werden bei Auflösungen Richtung 4K und VR ganz schnell die Leistungsgrenzen aufzeigen.

Nur weil aktuell eine 1070 für alle Lagen und höchsten Auflösungen ausreichend ist muß das in 1 Jahr nicht mehr so sein. Umsonst wird keine 1080, 1090 und Titan auf den Markt kommen. Es ist dann halt nur die Frage was einem das wert ist. 

Um beim Vergleich zu bleiben: Bei Langstrecken ist man mit einer E-Klasse genauso sehr gut bedient, hat eine extrem hohe Langstreckentauglichkeit und Fahrqualitäten, auch wenn eine S-Klasse eine andere Klasse darstellt. Genauso ist es mit der 1070/80 und den darüber positionierten Highendkarten die noch kommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich belasse bis auf MB, CPU und eventuell der 1070er (weiß nur nicht wann ich letztere hole) mein System im Gros. Eventuell eine größere HDD noch (ist aber auch kein Vermögen). Vielleicht kann ich mich auch an Deiner Konfiguration im Anhalt orientieren. Denke mal Du bleibst deutlich unter 2000 EUR für das neue System ?


2000?! Wo denkst du hin... Wird eher die 1000 +/--Marke, dazu nochmal 400 Tacken für einen neuen GSync-TFT. Frau fragt schon warum ich nicht jetzt schon loslege, aber ich sag ihr immer "Wenn die Zeit reif ist"...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


Wie man sich wegen so einem Käse so hochziehen kann ... 

Davon ab, ich würde mich Bremse & Herb hier absolut anschließen, ggf. solltest du mal deine Einordnung überdenken.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben dass die 1080 kein High-End mehr ist wenn 1090 und neue Titan auf den Markt kommen und das ist verkehrt. Sorry.
> [...]


... weil?

Bei jeder neuen Generation wird "High-End" neu deklariert, nämlich mit den dann erreichten Werten in div. Benchmarks. Nach deiner Argumentation müsste ein iPhone 5S auch noch "High-End" sein, was es aber nicht ist.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 2000?! Wo denkst du hin... Wird eher die 1000 +/--Marke, dazu nochmal 400 Tacken für einen neuen GSync-TFT. Frau fragt schon warum ich nicht jetzt schon loslege, aber ich sag ihr immer "Wenn die Zeit reif ist"...



War nur ein Joke.   Wobei bei 1000 EUR Benchmark allein schon 500 EUR für die GPU draufgehen. Was wird dann für eine CPU verbaut ?? Oder hast Du schon die potentiellen VK-Werte der alten Hardware gegengerechnet ?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehe ich exakt so. Eine E-Klasse ist auch keine S-Klasse. Wenn auch für die Allgemeinheit Top. Und wenn eine Titan dann rund 30% schneller ist als eine 1070 ist eine 1070 definitiv keine High End mehr. Und wenn ein Autohersteller vorher die E-Klasse präsentiert bevor die neue S-Klasse kommt bleibt die neue E-Klasse trotzdem obere Mittelklasse und nicht Highend. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.



Die Titan kostet aber auch dann 3x mal so viel und das  macht keinen Sinn weil die 1070 nachwievor für das was sie machen soll eine perfekte Leistung abliefern kann.
Solange sie das kann ist selbst eine 1070 High-End (Ober Mittelklasse / untere Oberklasse whatever)

Titan usw. sind  in meinen Augen Sondereditionen nur für den ganz besonderen  Geschmack weil sie auch Features verbaut haben die für  den normalen Gebrauch überdimensioniert sind.

Ne 1080 ist nicht plötzlich Mid-End nur weil ne 1090 oder neue Titan auf den Markt kommt. Das macht keinen Sinn.
Es können genau so Modelle im gleichen Segment vorhanden sein ohne sich dass sich alle kanibalisieren. Es bringt niemanden etwas  zu sagen dass die  immer noch besten GPUs plötzlich einen Wertverlust in ihrer Klasse haben, nur weil es noch bessere und überdimensioniertere Karten  (teurere) gibt.

Mit dieser Logik erzeugt man nur den Eindruck dass der technische Fortschritt ausbleibt und die Konsumenten etwas  nicht mehr so tolles für weniger Geld bekommen.
Ein M4 ist genau so ein Luxus Sportwagen wie ein Bugatti Veyron. Nur mit dem Unterschied dass der Bugatti 10x mal so viel kostet und noch mehr Leistung hat.
Nur weil es diese Luxus Autos gibt die utopische Preise haben, sind die "billigen" Ms von BMW oder S / RS von Audi nicht weniger Sportklassen Autos als die ganz teuren.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn ein Bugatti Veyron oder Chiron keinen Sinn macht ist der definitiv Highend. Es geht nicht um den Sinn sondern um die Hierarchie.

Und der technische Fortschritt bleibt ja nicht aus. Die 1070 und 1080 sind besser als die Highendmodelle der Vorgänger-Chipversionen. Aber eben aufgrund der neu kommenden 1090/Titan eben trotzdem kein Highend. Mal als Beispiel: Eine GTX 5580 (Ex Highend) wird nicht mal mehr als Einsteigerlösung langen. War damals trotzdem top, rutschte dann im Ranking immer mehr nach hinten und taugt heute nur noch für Büro-PC für Solitär um es mal flapsig zu formulieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War nur ein Joke.   Wobei bei 1000 EUR Benchmark allein schon 500 EUR für die GPU draufgehen. Was wird dann für eine CPU verbaut ?? Oder hast Du schon die potentiellen VK-Werte der alten Hardware gegengerechnet ?


Ich liebäugle mit einem 6700k der ja auch momentan auf die 320 Steine kommt. Was die bestehende Hardware betrifft, so kann ich nur grob schätzen... Wenn ich noch 400 - 500 Euro da rausholen kann wäre das auch in Ordnung, aber bevor ich falsch vorkalkuliere warte ich lieber bis zum Verkaufszeitpunkt ab und lebe mit dem was ich kriegen kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie man sich wegen so einem Käse so hochziehen kann ...



Mir gehts nur darum die Produkte nicht unnötig künstlich schlechter zu machen ggf. in ihrer Leistungsklasse zu degradieren, nur weil es utopisch teure Leistungs-Editionen gibt, die für den  normalen Gebrauch völlig überdimensioniert sind.
In den jeweiligen Segmenten darf und muss es auch Modelle geben die Unterschiede aufweisen.

Sofort aber zu sagen dass die jeweiligen Modelle nicht mehr ihrer Klasse würdig seien finde ich falsch und zu kurzsichtig


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Das ist doch auch keine Deklassion. Wenn ich sage daß eine E-Klasse obere Mittelklasse ist ist das ja auch keine. Es ist nur eine realistische Feststellung im Ranking. Deswegen ist eine solche Limousine für viele ein Traum und sicher auch objektiv gesehen ausreichend. Auch wenn es die S-Klasse gibt die alles noch einen My besser kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein Bugatti Veyron oder Chiron keinen Sinn macht ist der definitiv Highend. Es geht nicht um den Sinn sondern um die Hierarchie.


Was für eine Hierarchie?

Es sind Produkte die allesamt nebeneinander existieren können und es gibt keinerlei Kanibalisierung. Es ist nix anderes als ein unverschämt teures Spielzeug für die Reichen.
Ein Bugatti Veyron oder ähnliches ist kein Maßstab wie die Sportwagen/Luxusklasse aussehen muss. Hier ist keine Hierarchie vorhanden.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe das schon als Hierarchie. Deswegen ist ein Boxster oder Cayman nicht schlecht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber der Veyron/Chiron sind eine eigene Welt und Klasse die man nicht einfach ausblenden kann.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur darum die Produkte nicht unnötig künstlich schlechter zu machen ggf. in ihrer Leistungsklasse zu degradieren, nur weil es utopisch teure Leistungs-Editionen gibt, die für den  normalen Gebrauch völlig überdimensioniert sind.
> In den jeweiligen Segmenten darf und muss es auch Modelle geben die Unterschiede aufweisen.
> 
> Sofort aber zu sagen dass die jeweiligen Modelle nicht mehr ihrer Klasse würdig seien finde ich falsch und zu kurzsichtig


Ich weiß das wir uns im Kreis drehen, aber wenn Grafikkarte A zum Erscheinen 60fps geschafft hat und damit die damalige Referenz in Sachen Leistung war, d.h. High-End, heute Grafikkarte B aber 50% schneller ist, dann sind 60fps nicht mehr High-End sondern 90fps. Da Grafikkarte A diese Werte nicht mehr erreicht, ist sie eben "nur" noch Mid-Class.

Ich hab da kein Problem mit und sowas ist für mich absolut normal, dass eben durch techn. Fortschritt die Benchmarks verschoben werden und eine Neuordnung vorgenommen wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sehe das schon als Hierarchie. Deswegen ist ein Boxster oder Cayman nicht schlecht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber der Veyron/Chiron sind eine eigene Welt und Klasse die man nicht einfach ausblenden kann.



Niemand redet davon dass man ihre Klasse ausblenden soll. Aber das heißt wiederrum nicht dass ihre Existienz automatisch alle Klassen darunter in irgendeinert Art und Weise degradiert. 
Das ist das was du mit dem "1080 kein High-End mehr wenn 1090 & Co erscheint" geschrieben hast.

Eine 1090 etc.. wäre in dem Fall der neue Bugatti und deswegen sei der M4  (1080) nicht mehr High End genug weil der Bugatti  noch krasser ist.

Ich weiß wir bewegen uns hier stark im subjektiven Bereich aber bisschen vernünftig muss man hier schon bleiben.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Ist auch so. Es ist immer noch top aber eben kein High End weil High End High *End* ist und nicht High Mid oder High low. Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Qualität der Ware. Aber an der Einordnung im Ranking.

Egal ob man die jeweilige Mehrleistung aktuell benötigt oder nicht. Es gibt Karten die besser sind und damit ist die Karte nicht mehr High End. Punkt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur darum die Produkte nicht unnötig künstlich schlechter zu machen ggf. in ihrer Leistungsklasse zu degradieren, nur weil es utopisch teure Leistungs-Editionen gibt, die für den  normalen Gebrauch völlig überdimensioniert sind.
> In den jeweiligen Segmenten darf und muss es auch Modelle geben die Unterschiede aufweisen.
> 
> Sofort aber zu sagen dass die jeweiligen Modelle nicht mehr ihrer Klasse würdig seien finde ich falsch und zu kurzsichtig


Und warum? 

Wenn eine 980ti z.B. irgendwann eben keine High End-Karte mehr ist, weil es nunmal DEUTLICH bessere Karten gibt, die mehr leisten...öhm...ja, dann ist sie eben keine High End-Karte mehr. Je weiter der Fortschritt, desto höher sind die Anforderungen, die eine High End-Karte in ihrer Klassifizierung erfüllen muss. Und wenn eine 980ti diese Anforderungen nunmal nicht mehr erfüllt, weil die neue Generation besser ist, dann ist das so. Es macht sie nicht schlechter, wenn sie eben nicht mehr High End ist.  Sie erbringt ja immernoch die selbe Leistung...nur gibt es eben dann was besseres. 


Eine Karte aufgrund leistungsfähigerer Hardware zu deklassieren ist weder unfair, noch falsch. Es ist einfach so und für den Verbraucher doch sowieso völlig uninteressant. Wichtig ist das P-/L-Verhältnis für den Verbraucher und ob die GPU seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Wenn ich z.B. "nur" in 1440p + max. Details + 60fps spielen will, dann reicht mir eine 980ti oder eine 1070 mehr als locker. Da ist vlt. sogar noch Luft nach oben. Und wenn ich in höheren UHD + max. Details flüssig spielen will, kommt eben eine deutlich stärkere 1080er ran. Da ist es doch scheiß egal, ob das Teil nun Low end, Mittelklasse oder High End ist. Und wenn das nicht mehr ausreicht, kommt ne zweite Karte im SLI-Verbund dazu oder man holt sich dann die nächste, bessere GPU. 

Eine einheitliche Definition, was nun High End ist oder eben nicht, gibt es ja ganz offensichtlich sowieso nicht. Andernfalls wäre diese dümmliche...äh, sorry...seltsame Diskussion nicht aufgekommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist auch so. Es ist immer noch top aber eben kein High End weil High End High *End* ist und nicht High Mid oder High low. Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Qualität der Ware. Aber an der Einordnung im Ranking.
> 
> Egal ob man die jeweilige Mehrleistung aktuell benötigt oder nicht. Es gibt Karten die besser sind und damit ist die Karte nicht mehr High End. Punkt.



Und das finde ich absolut falsch. Sorry.

High-End ist ein Produkt dann wenn du z.B. dadurch so ziemlich alle Spiele in den höchsten Einstellungen flüßig spielen kannst.
Wenn man so ein Produkt hat dann ist es ein High-End Produkt, unabhängig davon ob es auch noch viel besser (und teurer) gehen würde.

Ein solches Hierarchie System wie du es für richtig findest, macht bei GPUs einfach keinen Sinn.

Es zählt das was man für eine Leistung fürs Geld bekommt wenn man die bestmögliche Qualität in Spielen sehen möchte. Wenn diese Qualität flüßig dargestellt werden kann dann ist es in meinen Augen High- End.
Wer 4k usw.usf. sehen möchte hat wiederrum noch speziellere Ansprüche und das stellt den oberen Teil des High-End Markts dar.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2016)

Das ist ausgemachter Blödsinn. Mal wieder ein (hinkender) bildlicher Vergleich. Wenn Deutschland global schlagartig überall 130 km/h auf Autobahnen einführen würde schafft jedes Auto die 130 und wäre damit automatisch High End nach Deiner Definition ? Das ist aber haarsträubender Blödsinn. Weil z.B. ein Aventador immer noch in der Lage ist seine 350 zu fahren, ein Pagani Zonda/Huyara ca. 360 km/h und ein Bugatti Chiron Richtung 430 km/h packt. Auch wenn das Umfeld nur 130 km/h zuläßt. Vergleichbar ist es mit den GPU und den aktuellen Spielen.

Sobald die Hardware aber da ist wird es auch Produkte geben die diese ausreizen werden. Das war schon immer so und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. In wieweit einem diese Reserven allerdings das Geld wert ist ist immer eine individuelle Entscheidung. Ich würde jedenfalls keine 1000 EUR oder mehr für eine Grafikkarte auf den Tisch legen. Leistung hin oder her. Trotzdem existiert diese Leistungs- und Preisklasse und ist damit High End.

Ob ich die Leistung der High End Klasse benötige oder nicht steht dabei gar nicht zur Debatte. Aber diese gibt es halt und daher ist die Klasse die ich nutze Mittelklasse (mittlere oder obere). Das schmälert die Leistung in keinster Weise ist aber die korrekte Einordnung.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Mai 2016)

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ich mich immer noch an dieser eigentlich völlig sinnlosen Diskussion beteilige. 

Ich versuch's aber trotzdem noch einmal: 

Die Einstufung in "Einstiegs-", "Mittel-" und "Oberklasse (bzw. "Highend", was auch immer) ist in erster Linie eine sehr subjektive und R E L A T I V. Ich (und die meisten anderen Menschen übrigens auch) verorten die Mitte dort, wo sie ist, in der Mitte - d. h., wenn für eine bestimmte Produktklasse (wie eben Grafikkarten) Preise von 100-1000 Euro aufgerufen werden und man diesen Rahmen in drei Preisbereiche aufteilt, dann befindet sich die Mitte wo?

Eben. Und daher ist es natürlich vollkommen legitim, auch einen Preis von ~ 500€ als Mittelklasse (allerdings bereits am oberen Ende, natürlich) zu bezeichnen, eben wenn man als Definitionskriterium ausschließlich den Preis und nicht die Leistung heranzieht. 

Auch wenn Doomkeeper das anders sieht.


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2016)

Duden | High End, High­end | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Mai 2016)

Ich gehe nicht auf alles ein weil es sonst den Beitrag unnötig sprengen würde. Sorry 


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Einstufung in "Einstiegs-", "Mittel-" und "Oberklasse (bzw. "Highend", was auch immer) ist in erster Linie eine sehr subjektive und R E L A T I V. Ich (und die meisten anderen Menschen übrigens auch) verorten die Mitte dort, wo sie ist, in der Mitte - d. h., wenn für eine bestimmte Produktklasse (wie eben Grafikkarten) Preise von 100-1000 Euro aufgerufen werden und man diesen Rahmen in drei Preisbereiche aufteilt, dann befindet sich die Mitte wo?
> Eben. Und daher ist es natürlich vollkommen legitim, auch einen Preis von ~ 500€ als Mittelklasse (allerdings bereits am oberen Ende, natürlich) zu bezeichnen, eben wenn man als Definitionskriterium ausschließlich den Preis und nicht die Leistung heranzieht.
> Auch wenn Doomkeeper das anders sieht.


Wenn du früher bei Proben und Schulaufgaben 50% richtig hattest dann hast du die Note 3 bekommen? Deine Rechnung geht nicht auf. Sorry.
Oh.. und wenn jetzt 1090, 1090ti, Titan 1100 X für 1200, 1400 oder 1500 € kommen dann ist die Mittelklasse also bei 600 - 700 - 800€ oder wie? 
Selbst wenn eine GPU um die 400 - 500€ bereits jede Art von Spiel in 1440p mit über 60fps @ Max Details darstellen kann? -_-

Gerade wir Gamer sollten eher *praktisch* denken und uns nicht von Namen, Zahlen und Marketinggesülze in die Irre führen lassen. Auch Karten im Segment wie die 970 und 1070 sind je nach ihrem Releasezeitraum, den vorhandenen Spielen, ihrer Preis/Leistung  richtige High-End Karten  weil wir die Spiele in bester Qualität genießen können. Die einen Karten können die Leistung länger erbringen und die anderen wiederum kürzer. High-End ist ein viel sinnvolleres Wort wenn es anhand der Praxis bewertet wird und das vermisse ich hier vollkommen.

Ich diskutiere hier nicht weil ich meine Meinung durchboxen möchte wie viele das meinen, sondern versuche  das Konsumverhalten anderer Leute zu verstehen.
Wenn ich hier Dinge lese wie "Mittelklasse bis 500€" oder "1070 bzw. 1080 sind ja eigentlich schon Mittelklasse" dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wie schlimm der Bezug zur Realität geworden ist.
Ich liebe den technischen Fortschritt, die Hardware, den Hype, die Games etc.pp aber sowas krasses hab ich schon seit langem nicht gelesen.   

Ich habe bisjetzt immer Mid und High-End anhand der Leistung bewertet und nicht wie viele (bessere) Produkte auf dem Markt verfügbar sind. Das hat nämlich den Vorteil weil man das Produkt anhand der praktischen Leistung
korrekt bewerten kann und einzig und allein *das* sollte  für solch eine Klassenzuordnung relevant sein.
Bei meiner GTX 770 hab ich von Anfang an  gewusst dass es eine Mittelklasse Karte ist weil ich bei zu vielen Spielen die Settings nicht bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen konnte, aber die Karte kostete auch ca 300€ und somit ist es ok.
Wenn eine Grafikkarte locker 150€ mehr kostet und die gleichen Symptone aufweist dann ist sie ebenfalls nur  im Mittelklasse.
Wenn man mit ihr aber alles bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen kann dann ist es High-End.

Das ist die leichteste und beste Art wie man High-End von der Mittelklasse differenzieren kann. Alles andere ist unnötiger Ranking  Scheiss der die Konsumenten nur unnötig verwirrt und die Arbeit verschiedenster GPU Hersteller
künstlich schlechter erscheinen lässt.
Die Klasseneinteilung funktioniert gut wenn sie anhand der Leistung bewertet wird und nicht um  den Willen einer Hierarchie.

Bei den GPUs wird gerne so getan als ob andere extrem starke Karten plötzlich keine "richtigen" High-End Karten wären nur weil wir heute superteure Special Editionen in Form einer Titan (x) bekommen und das ist
doch völlig absurd.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2016)

@Doomkeeper:

Wie gesagt, es ist doch völlig in Ordnung, wenn Du das so siehst. 500€ ist für Dich HighEnd, d'accord. 

Aber akzeptiere doch bitte, dass andere Leute dazu eine andere Meinung haben und widersprich nicht immer. Deine Sichtweise ist vollkommen legitim, aber ebenso die anderen. Hier gibt es kein "richtig" oder "falsch".

Ich empfinde es allerdings als ein wenig unverschämt, dass Du Leuten, für die vlt. 500€ keine besonders große Summe darstellt, unterstellst, den Bezug zur Realität verloren zu haben. Das ist alles, wie gesagt, vollkommen relativ. 

Oder muss man sich Deiner Meinung nach für sein -vlt. gutes- Einkommen rechtfertigen? Ohne arrogant klingen zu wollen, aber 500€ sind für einen Doppelverdienerhaushalt (ohne Kinder!) jetzt sicherlich keine besondere finanzielle Hürde. Ob es *sinnvoll* ist, dieses Geld für "Hobbies" und "Spielereien" auf den Kopf zu hauen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ist auch nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion. 

...übrigens, ich würde mich selbst lange noch nicht als wohlhabend, oder gar reich bezeichnen - sondern, *trommelwirbel* als "*Mittelklasse*".


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

*GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt*

Außerdem scheint Doomi den Begriff High End inhaltlich immer noch nicht gerafft zu haben.

@Doomi: Für Dich. Es gibt nicht nur in Deutschland unzählige Personen die keine 45.000 oder 50.000 EUR für einen Passat bezahlen können. Trotzdem ist der Mittelklasse. Das gleiche gilt für Grafikkarten von 500-600 EUR.

Das ist nicht verwerflich. Ändert aber nichts an der Hierarchie.

High End bedeutet die absolute Spitze. Und das ist nun einmal ausschließlich die kommende Titan und eventuell noch eine 1090 oder 1080ti. Aber keine 600-700 EUR Karte. Auch wenn diese sehr teuer ist. Ohne Frage. Die ist dann obere Mittelklasse. Einen BMW 5er, Audi A6 oder Mercedes E-Klasse für 60-80.000 EUR kann sich (vorsichtig formuliert) ja auch nicht jeder leisten. Bzw noch weniger Leute wie beim Passat. Ist trotzdem immer noch kein High End. Sondern obere Mittelklasse.


----------



## HanFred (29. Mai 2016)

Anscheinend unterscheidet der Duden tatsächlich zwischen "High End" als Substantiv und "High-End-" als Präfix. Zumindest finde ich, dass die Definitionen nicht völlig identisch sind. Während das Substantiv mit _"*höchste Preis- und Qualitätsstufe*, besonders hinsichtlich der technischen Leistungsfähigkeit"_ erklärt wird, steht unter dem Präfix _"Bestimmungswort in Zusammensetzungen mit der Bedeutung *im  oberen Leistungs- oder Preisbereich liegend* (z. B. High-End-Lautsprecher  oder Highendlautsprecher, High-End-Server oder Highendserver)"_.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

Weil einige wie Doomi die ursprüngliche Bedeutung des Begriffes verwässern. Genau wie bei der Bezeichnung Coupé bei einigen Autos, den einige mittlerweile auch für diverse 4-5-Türer verwenden und sogar für irgendwelche SUV-Mixes wie den BMW X6. Für mich ist High End die absolut oberste Spitze. War es und wird es immer bleiben. Ebenso wie ein Coupé immer ein reinrassiger Zweitürer bleiben wird. Ein CLA, CLS, 3erGT, X6 oder das "Tiguan Coupé" sind für mich Genremixes. Aber keine Coupés. Und selbst ein Mazda RX8 ist für mich kein Coupé da er 4 Türen hat. Ebenso wie ein Sportwagen in meinen Augen kein Fronttriebler sein kann. Demzufolge auch kein Corrado, Scirocco oder Audi TT. Diese Verwässerung setzt sich aber in zig weiteren Bereichen im Leben fort. 

Man kann über (imho sinnvolle) Abstufungen der Mittelklasse reden und noch über den Begriff Oberklasse in entsprechenden Abstufungen. (untere Mittelklasse, Obere Mittelklasse, Untere Oberklasse u.s.w.) Aber High End ist für mich die absolute Speerspitze. Das aktuelle Ultimum was es da für diesen Zweck zu kaufen gibt gibt. Und das sind keine 4-5 Grafikkarten eines Herstellers (auch wenn diese schon teils 600-800 EUR kosten sondern maximal 2 Karten die sich vom restlichen Feld nach oben hin separieren und eben (vermutlich) über 1000 und deutlich über 1000 EUR kosten werden. Ob und in wieweit diese Karten dann in irgendeiner Form/Art und Weise überhaupt sinnvoll sind steht dabei überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. Darüber kann man sich genauso herrlich streiten wie darüber ob es Sinn macht ein SLI-Gespann aus zwei oder 4 Titan X-GPU in einem System zu betreiben.

Im Beispiel Digitale Spiegelreflexkameras ist z.B. Hasselblad das aktuelle Ultimum. Die kosten neu rund 40.000 bis 50.000 EUR. Für Privatzwecke in meinen Augen totaler Irrsinn. Aber wer sich diese Kamera leisten kann und will ?? Aber sie sind das Ultimum das es aktuell gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber High End ist für mich die absolute Speerspitze.



für nvidia selbst offenbar nicht: dort wird dieses segment nämlich als ultra-high-end bezeichnet. 

einigt euch doch einfach darauf, dass jeder das -zu recht- anders sehen kann und auch darf.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

Das ist wieder mal eine eigene Definition die Nvidia neu erfunden hat. Aber allein schon die Tatsache, daß der Chip GP102 nur in der Titan und in der 1080ti zu finden sein wird divergiert diese Modelle vom Rest. Daher halte ich Nvidias Marketingbezeichnung Ultra-Highend für ausgemachten Blödsinn. Was kommt dann als nächstes ? Mega-Ultra-super-Ultimate-Higend oder was ? Langsam wirds lächerlich. 

Man kann sicher die Oberklasse (sinnvoll) in diverse Untergruppen divergieren. Z.B. in untere, mittlere und obere Oberklasse und schlußendlich in Highend ok. Aber die Bezeichnung Ultra-High-End ist mal wieder eine typische Marketing-Grütze in Perfektion. Entweder ist etwas High End oder nicht. Alles andere ist Marketing-Bullshit, sorry.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber die Bezeichnung Ultra-High-End ist mal wieder eine typische Marketing-Grütze in Perfektion. Entweder ist etwas High End oder nicht. Alles andere ist Marketing-Bullshit, sorry.



...ich hätte da noch ein paar Ideen! Nach "Ultra High End" folgt "Ultra Gold High End", dann "Ultra Platinum High End", dann "Royal High End", "Imperial High End" und schlussendlich "Celestial Infinity".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...ich hätte da noch ein paar Ideen! Nach "Ultra High End" folgt "Ultra Gold High End", dann "Ultra Platinum High End", dann "Royal High End", "Imperial High End" und schlussendlich "Celestial Infinity".


Du hast "Masterrace High End" vergessen, die ultimative Krönung aller High Ends.  

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe mich schon mit der 1080 (BULK) in einer weißen neutralen Plastiktüte nach Hause schlendern.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich schon mit der 1080 (BULK) in einer weißen neutralen Plastiktüte nach Hause schlendern.


... und alle denken dann, du hast in einem Sexshop eingekauft, aufgrund der Verpackung wohl einen XXL Dildo.

Sehr clever! 



Hab mir mal aus Spass bei Alternate einen PC konfiguriert, dabei bin ich über folgende GTX 1080 gestolpert: https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/GeForce-GTX-1080-STRIX-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1277611?
Mal vom Preis abgesehen, würde mich wirklich die Kühlleistung & die Geräuschentwicklung interessieren ....


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

ROFL.   Aber 800 Glocken für eine 1080 sind schon "uff". Und dann ist das noch nicht mal eine Founders Edition ? Das ist echt starker Tobak.


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Mai 2016)

Mir juckt's erstaunlich in den Fingern, obwohl ich sonst auch nie ein Verfechter von mehr als "Ultra Platinum High End" (danke an Spassbremse für die Karegorien!  ) war... 

Kann bitte nochmal einer bestätigen, dass es hirnrissig wäre, jetzt zuzuschlagen?


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

*GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt*

Ich würde (noch) warten. Bis die Retails der 1080 (non ti) alle raus sind. Wäre aber nur meine Intention. Und immer im Hinterkopf behalten, daß oberhalb mindestens noch die 1080 ti und die Titan kommen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ROFL.   Aber 800 Glocken für eine 1080 sind schon "uff". Und dann ist das noch nicht mal eine Founders Edition ? Das ist echt starker Tobak.


... weil?

Leise Kühllösungen waren doch immer schon teurer als die Modelle mit Referenzlüfter?! Jedenfalls vor ein paar Jahren, als ich eine GTX 780 OC gekauft habe. Seitdem habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr mit dem Grafikkartenmarkt beschäftigt ...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich schon mit der 1080 (BULK) in einer weißen neutralen Plastiktüte nach Hause schlendern.


  Bist du Krösus? Hast du einen Goldesel zu Hause? ^^ Echt krass - Plastiktüten kosten ja schließlich inzwischen was überall was, wie kannst du Dir das leisten??? ^^


@Rabowke: in den letzten 2-3 Generationen waren die Custommodelle nicht oder nur wenig teurer als die Referenzkarten, und manchmal haben Nvidia/AMD erst gar keine Rereferenzdesigns mehr auf den Markt gebracht, weil die Customs eben so günstig sind, dass kaum ein halbwegs informierter Kunde noch zur Referenz griff. Die Hersteller haben halt inzwischen ihre ausgeklügelten Design, die pro Grafikartenmodell nur noch leicht angepasst werden müssen, so dass es kaum mehr neue Entwicklungskosten gibt. Und da fast alle zu Custommodellen greifen, sind es auch hohe Stückzahlen und keine "teure Extrawurst"   Manchmal ist ein Modell trotzdem 50-60€ als das günstigste Custommodell, dann aber idR weil es erstens stark übertaktet ist und zweitens in Test besonders gut abschnitt und der Hersteller dies dann auch ein wenig ausnutzt, nicht aber weil die Karte wirklich teurer ist in der Produktion als die günstigeren Custommodelle.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

Naja 800 EUR sind wirklich heftig.... Naja mal sehen wie eine vergleichbare 1070 aussieht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Mai 2016)

Habe gerade mal in mein Gehäuse geschaut, ob die Asus Geforce GTX 1080 ROG Strix mit ihren 29,7cm passen würde. Einfach so... zum Spaß. Passt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2016)

*GTX 1080 und 1070: Offizielle Euro-Preise von Nvidia bestätigt*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist du Krösus? Hast du einen Goldesel zu Hause? ^^ Echt krass - Plastiktüten kosten ja schließlich inzwischen was überall was, wie kannst du Dir das leisten??? ^^
> 
> 
> @Rabowke: in den letzten 2-3 Generationen waren die Custommodelle nicht oder nur wenig teurer als die Referenzkarten, und manchmal haben Nvidia/AMD erst gar keine Rereferenzdesigns mehr auf den Markt gebracht, weil die Customs eben so günstig sind, dass kaum ein halbwegs informierter Kunde noch zur Referenz griff. Die Hersteller haben halt inzwischen ihre ausgeklügelten Design, die pro Grafikartenmodell nur noch leicht angepasst werden müssen, so dass es kaum mehr neue Entwicklungskosten gibt. Und da fast alle zu Custommodellen greifen, sind es auch hohe Stückzahlen und keine "teure Extrawurst"   Manchmal ist ein Modell trotzdem 50-60€ als das günstigste Custommodell, dann aber idR weil es erstens stark übertaktet ist und zweitens in Test besonders gut abschnitt und der Hersteller dies dann auch ein wenig ausnutzt, nicht aber weil die Karte wirklich teurer ist in der Produktion als die günstigeren Custommodelle.



Genau deswegen wundert es mich, daß das Costummodell sogar teurer ist als die eh schon rund 100 EUR teurere Founders-Edition.

Funktioniert aber wohl da AMD bislang nix gegenzusetzen hat. Die neue Generation von AMD muß erst einmal die Hosen runterlassen was Leistung und Preise betrifft. Wäre AMD ein härterer Konkurrent sähen die Nvidia-Preise sicher etwas anders aus.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau deswegen wundert es mich, daß das Costummodell sogar teurer ist als die eh schon rund 100 EUR teurere Founders-Edition.


 Die Founders sollte ja eben um die 100€ teurer als die Custommodelle sein - ich vermute mal, dass entweder dieses eine Modell von Asus STARK übertaktet ist, oder dass Alternate hier noch einen Platzhalterpreis verwendet, weil der endgültige Preis noch nicht feststeht und die nicht wissen, ob die im Einkauf eher zu den teureren oder den günstigeren Customs gehört. Und/oder beides 

Hier bei Geizhals http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-geforce-gtx-1080-oc-90yv09m0-m0nm00-a1449229.html  ist die jedenfalls schon bei Standardtakt höher als Nvidias Referenz-Boosttakt, und der Boost liegt bei 1936MHz, ca 11-12% über dem Boosttakt der Founders Edition


----------



## alu355 (30. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal als Beispiel: Eine GTX 5580 (Ex Highend) wird nicht mal mehr als Einsteigerlösung langen. War damals trotzdem top, rutschte dann im Ranking immer mehr nach hinten und taugt heute nur noch für Büro-PC für Solitär um es mal flapsig zu formulieren.



Morgen.
Mir ist keine GTX 5580 bekannt, hört sich nach einem AMD/Nvidia Bastard an. 
Da die 550TI nie Highend war, gehe ich mal von aus, daß du die 580 GTX meinst.
Nicht mal mehr als Einsteigerlösung?
Sorry wenns hart klingt, aber hier hast du grob gesagt keine Ahnung.
Ich hab hier eine EVGA 580er GTX und da ich für allerlei Bekannte & Verwandte selbst heute noch die PC Lösungen zusammenbastel, weiß ich, daß eine 950er in den meisten Spielen sogar etwas langsamer ist.
Guckt man sich die verschiedenen Grafikkartencharts wiederum an, sind sie jeweils mal schneller, mal langsamer, mal gleichauf, also liege ich wohl nicht so falsch.
Wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst, daß eine 950er die noch immer zwischen minimum 140 - 180 Tacken kostet keine Einsteigerkarte ist, ruf ich den Pflegedienst. 
Tatsächlich kann man Witcher 3 in einer Kombination mit einem i7 low/medium geschmeidig flüssig spielen, genauso auch Vermintide auf fast komplett high und das ist auch nicht gerade hässlich oder uralt.
Das es natürlich Spiele gibt wo die Karte eher in die Knie geht, ist eigentlich weniger der Karte geschuldet (wie die entsprechenden Spiele beweisen), sondern tatsächlich der unglaublich lieblosen, gar frech beschissenen Umsetzungen für den PC.
Früher mußte ich generell immer die neueste Hardware haben, vielleicht liegts am Alter aber das ist richtig schön eingeschlafen.
Dieser Einstellung entgegenkommend ist einerseits die Tatsache, daß so viele Spiele jedes Jahr rauskommen und für einen Bruchteil des Geldes an den Mann gebracht werden, daß man gar nicht mehr mit Zocken hinterherkommt, selbst wenn es das Haupthobby ist.
Andererseits hat sich aus unterschiedlichen Gründen die Hardwarekurve stetig verlangsamt - Moores Law zum Beispiel gelangt langsam an seine Grenzen - wodurch der mögliche effektive Nutzungszeitraum steigt.
Für mich persönlich habe ich ein generelles Hardware- (mit Blick auf Star Citizen) und Gamesembargo in Kraft gesetzt, bis der Pile of Shame zumindest um die Hälfte reduziert wurde (wenn man sich den so anschaut ist es einfach unglaublich wieviele AAA Spiele jedes Jahr released werden, auf AA brauch ich nicht mal eingehen und von Indiespielen die ich kaum besitze ganz zu schweigen).

Und ja, die 590er, 580er und 570er wurden entsprechend von Nvidia im Highend Sektor angesiedelt, aber natürlich sind sie das nicht mehr.
Im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, können enstprechende Automobile mit entsprechend hohem und zunehmenden Alter sogar an Wert gewinnen... .


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Founders sollte ja eben um die 100€ teurer als die Custommodelle sein - ich vermute mal, dass entweder dieses eine Modell von Asus STARK übertaktet ist, oder dass Alternate hier noch einen Platzhalterpreis verwendet, weil der endgültige Preis noch nicht feststeht und die nicht wissen, ob die im Einkauf eher zu den teureren oder den günstigeren Customs gehört. Und/oder beides
> 
> Hier bei Geizhals ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ist die jedenfalls schon bei Standardtakt höher als Nvidias Referenz-Boosttakt, und der Boost liegt bei 1936MHz, ca 11-12% über dem Boosttakt der Founders Edition



Richtig ... ich mein, unter uns, steht ja bereits in den Links: OC. 

Übertaktet und, hoffentlich, deutlich leiser ... da würde ich zugreifen!


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2016)

Hoffentlich kein Spulenfiepen und auch eine effiziente Kühlung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2016)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...cials/GTX-1070-Benchmarks-Test-Preis-1196360/

So, alle zuvor denkbaren Zweifel sind nun ausgeräumt. Ich will diese Karte haben. [emoji7] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Hey ... sauboy ... danke für den Link! 

Wobei ich es trotzdem witzig bzw. merkwürdig finde, warum bei Wolfenstein die 980 Ti soviel besser ist bzw. sein soll als eine 1080.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Mir ist keine GTX 5580 bekannt, hört sich nach einem AMD/Nvidia Bastard an.
> Da die 550TI nie Highend war, gehe ich mal von aus, daß du die 580 GTX meinst.
> Nicht mal mehr als Einsteigerlösung?
> ...



Hab auf dem Handy geschrieben und aus Zeitmangel nicht korrekturgelesen. Ich meinte natürlich die 580 GTX. eine 5580 gabs als AMD jepp. Die 580 GTX langt sicher für einige Games. Ich bezweifle aber stark, daß z.B. ein Spiel wie The Division, Doom (2016), AC Syndicate, AC Unity oder auch ein Rainbow Six Siege damit vernünftig laufen werden. Und wenn dann an der (sorry) absoluten Kotzgrenze. Gut dafür ist es mittlerweile maximal eine Einsteigerkarte. Aber unter Einsteiger verstehe ich wiederum eine Karte die alle Spiele problemlos schafft. Zwar sicher nicht auf Full HD und mit 120 FPS. Aber auf minimalen bis teils mittleren Details und ruckelfrei (ohne Framedrops aufgrund Leistungsmangel der Hardware). Wobei ich jetzt einmal Framedrops aufgrund von Engine/Programmierfehlern ausschließe die auch die Highend-Karten treffen. Aber eine Einsteigerkarte sollte mit allen Games mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details je nach Komplexität und Hardwareanforderungen klarkommen.

Daß natürlich einige Spiele deutlich besser optimiert sind als andere ist ja nun eine Binsenweisheit. Das muß man bei der ganzen Geschichte aber mit berücksichtigen, weil ich diese Rahmenbedingungen als Kunde ja auch nicht ändern kann. Ich muß damit leben, daß Spiel A bei ungefähr gleicher Optik deutlich höhere Anforderungen stellt als Spiel B. 

Will ich die Spiele spielen muß ich mit den höheren Anforderungen und der schlechteren Performance bei gleicher Hardware leben. Aber diese Unterschiede machen aus, ob das Spiel mit Einsteiger-Hardware spielbar ist oder frustet.

Aber mir ging es bei der Schilderung weniger um das Handling/Nutzen im Einsteigerbereich sondern primär eigentlich um den Punkt, daß aus High End im Hardwarebereich in wenigen Jahren maximal Einsteigerklasse wird und die weitere Entwicklung der Anforderungen dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit bis zu nahezu Untauglichkeit dieser Hardware für neuere Spiele führt. Weil man aktuell mit 1 bis 2 GB Grafikspeicher heutzutage absolut "untermotorisiert" ist. Zumindestens wenn man die nähere Zukunft mit einschließt. Will man mittelfristige Zukunftssicherheit und spielt hardwarelastige AAA-Titel sollte man sogar 6 besser sogar 8 GB GRAM ins Auge fassen. Mit einer 880GT gewinnt man z.B. heute auch keinen Blumentopf mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hey ... sauboy ... danke für den Link!
> 
> Wobei ich es trotzdem witzig bzw. merkwürdig finde, warum bei Wolfenstein die 980 Ti soviel besser ist bzw. sein soll als eine 1080.


 da gibt es immer mal Ausreißerspiele, egal um welche Karte es geht. erst Recht bei AMD <=> Nvidia. zB ist die 1080 bei Far Cry 4 nur 20%, bei Witcher 3 aber 50% schneller als eine AMD Fury. 

Und innerhalb des gleichen Chipherstellers kann es auch mit den Treibern zu tun haben. 


 Zur Asus 1080 Strix OC: klar ist die OC, was ich aber meinte ist, dass die wegen SEHR starkem OC vlt sop teuer ist. Denn selbst bei den Customkarten galt bislang, dass der Aufpreis einer OC-Karte zu einer mit Standardtakt an sich unter 10% beträgt. Daher kann es halt sein, dass der Preis noch ein Platzhalterpreis ist. Oder aber die 1080 ist SO begehrt, dass auch die Founders bald über 800€ kosten...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist du Krösus? Hast du einen Goldesel zu Hause? ^^ Echt krass - Plastiktüten kosten ja schließlich inzwischen was überall was, wie kannst du Dir das leisten??? ^^



Tja, wer hat der hat.....

Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Für mich wird es die GTX 1070 werden. Da ist für mich als normaler Full-HD-Zocker wohl die vernünftigste Lösung. Ein neues NT wird es dann wohl noch obendrauf geben. Den Founders-Edition Blödsinn, werde ich natürlich nicht mitmachen.


----------



## alu355 (30. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle aber stark, daß z.B. ein Spiel wie The Division, Doom (2016), AC Syndicate, AC Unity oder auch ein Rainbow Six Siege damit vernünftig laufen werden. Und wenn dann an der (sorry) absoluten Kotzgrenze. Gut dafür ist es mittlerweile maximal eine Einsteigerkarte.



Rainbow Six Siege (BETA) lief auf der Karte ohne AA/AF in Full HD flüssig (ruckelfrei) ohne Framedrops und um es vorweg zu nehmen nein ich bezeichne DIA-Shows nicht als flüssig.
AC und Destiny verweigere ich mich konkret und Doom habe ich noch nicht aufgrund benannten Spieleembargos (PoS).
Witcher 3 genauso wie Vermintide laufen in 1080p.


MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber unter Einsteiger verstehe ich wiederum eine Karte die alle Spiele problemlos schafft. Zwar sicher nicht auf Full HD und mit 120 FPS. Aber auf minimalen bis teils mittleren Details und ruckelfrei (ohne Framedrops aufgrund Leistungsmangel der Hardware). Wobei ich jetzt einmal Framedrops aufgrund von Engine/Programmierfehlern ausschließe die auch die Highend-Karten treffen. Aber eine Einsteigerkarte sollte mit allen Games mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details je nach Komplexität und Hardwareanforderungen klarkommen.


Sorry, du hast ellenlang hier um die Bezeichnungen für Unter- Mittel- & Oberklasse sowie der Definition der selbigen gestritten und hast dann vollmundig den "Dicken" mit deiner Solitär Aussage markiert, kommst dann aber mit einer äußerst zweifelhaften Definition von Einsteiger.
Fakt ist, das du dich ja anscheinend nicht mit solcher Hardware abgibst und deswegen gar nicht wissen kannst, was sie noch leisten können und versuchst jetzt warum auch immer irgendwie auf deinem Standpunkt zu beharren.
Als nächstes kommt dann halt ein Argument wie "ohne AA geht gar nichts".
Vor allem werden hier nur Spiele aus dem Ego-Shooter/Open-World Bereich ins Feld geführt, die alle die Hardwarefresser schlechthin sind.
Unter anderem war bzw. ist AC Unity die Katastrophe schlechthin was Performance anging oder hat man sich das hier bei der PC Games nur eingebildet?
Wo bleiben all die anderen Spiele, zum Beispiel TW Warhammer (ach ja...sind ja eher CPU lastig, schnell wieder vergessen) oder XCOM 2 etc. etc. - funktionieren alle.
Deine Vorstellung von EINSTEIGER ist freundlich gesagt "exotisch", ich würde sagen das hier ist wohl eher die allgemeine Ansicht von EINSTEIGER (der Artikel hat keine zwei Monate auf dem Buckel):
Grafikkarten für die Frühjahrs-Hits: Kaufen oder warten? - Grafikkarten: Kaufberatung mit Empfehlungstabelle
GTX 750Ti? R7 360/370? (GTX 950 wird hier sogar noch in die untere Mittelklasse eingestuft)
GTX 750Ti sowie die R7 370 sind nicht stärker als die GTX 580.
Ergo wäre die GTX 580 doch wohl noch Einsteigermaterial, außer der Herr Funes hat keine Ahnung, du schon?
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich überrascht, ich hätte von dir mehr Objektivität erwartet.

Dabei verteidige ich nur äußerst ungern die alte Grabbelkarte, wenn schon denn schon, kommt als nächstes eine 1080/1090 + Ti in den Rechner sobald es soweit ist.
Aber Ehre der Hardware der Ehre gebührt - mit Fakten.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Mai 2016)

Das Thema Oberklasse/High End ist ja relativ klar. Allein schon durch den speziellen Chip den nur die 1080ti/Titan bekommen ist diese Separierung eigentlich klar.. Aber für mich muß eine Einsteigerkarte alle! zum Kaufzeitpunkt releasten Spiele spielen können. Wenn notfalls auch mit geringen Details. Wie lange das dann funktioniert ist natürlich die Frage. Es kann z.B. 3 Monate nach dem Kauf ein Spielekracher kommen der hardwarefressend ist und die Grafikkarte packt das nicht mehr. Das ist mir schon klar. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich mir Grafikkarten der Einsteigerklasse prinzipiell nicht kaufe um so ein Szenario zu vermeiden. Diese Ansprüche würde ich aber selbst als Einsteigermodell beim Kauf an eine Grafikkarte stellen. Denn so eine Einsteigerkarte sollte auch ungefähr 1-2 Jahre durchhalten. Auch wenn später nicht alle Spiele laufen werden weil eben o.g. Szenario eintreten kann. Daß ich von so einer Karte keine Auflösung über 1080p, 120 FPS, VSYNC und 15x Antialeasing verlangen kann ist mir auch klar. 

Wenn es die 580 GTX im Einsteigerbereich noch so kann, daß es spielbar ist ok. Dann hab ich mich zu weit rausgelehnt. Mir ging es aber wie gesagt aber wirklich nur sekundär speziell um die 580 GTX wie ich bereits gesagt habe sondern nur um die prinzipielle Entwicklung der Hardware daß selbst eine High End Grafikkarte mit den Jahren in die Einsteigerklasse absackt und die Einstufung für die Karte X nicht über 4, 5 Jahre Bestand hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Um das kleinklein (unterer/mittlere Einsteigerklasse speziell bei der 580 GTX) zu streiten ging es mir nun ehrlich gesagt weniger. Die 580 GTX war nur ein willkürliches Beispiel für diese Entwicklung.

Und ja ich habe mir bislang nie eine Einsteigerkarte gekauft. Ich war bislang immer in der Mittelklasse unterwegs gewesen, wenn ich nach einer neuen Karte Ausschau gehalten habe. Mit jeder Grafikkarte die ich geholt habe. Immer mittlere/obere Mittelkasse war mein Motto bei einem Kauf (300-600 EUR/Karte) bzw. zu DM-Zeiten um die 500-600 DM.

Und meine nächste Grafikkarte wird sicher auch keine 900 EUR kosten. Ich werde mich wohl in der Preisklasse von 500-700 EUR umsehen. Je nachdem was AMD aus dem Köcher zaubert wird es entweder wieder eine AMD aber momentan tendiere ich zu Nvidia (1070er, eventuell wenns dann doch zwickt eine 1080er). Aber dazu sind die aktuellen Angebote noch zu dünn um eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## AC3 (31. Mai 2016)

die 1080 bügelt ~200 fps in battlefield 4 in ULTRA auf den schirm.
klar, das man so eine GPU nicht um 100€ bekommt.

obendrauf hat nvidia mit pascal die effizienteste GPU architektur. die ist sogar mit GDDR5 ram sparsamer und schneller als AMDs NANO.

sieht nicht gut aus für AMD... auch die AMD APUs werden nicht mal ansatzweise konkurrenzfähig zu pascal sein.

bin ja schon auf die 1080Ti mit HBM gespannt 
die 1060 wird vermutlich ohne zusätzliche stromversorgung und einem passiv-kühler auskommen, dabei aber die leistung einer ~390 erreichen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2016)

Autsch:

Radeon R9 490X: AMD stellt neues Spitzenmodell vor - PC-WELT

Ich glaube das ist in der High End Klasse der technische KO für AMD. Da wird wohl nix werden.   Und Nvidia hat freie Bahn. Hoffentlich nicht auch bei den Preisen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Autsch:
> 
> Radeon R9 490X: AMD stellt neues Spitzenmodell vor - PC-WELT
> 
> Ich glaube das ist in der High End Klasse der technische KO für AMD. Da wird wohl nix werden.   Und Nvidia hat freie Bahn. Hoffentlich nicht auch bei den Preisen.



Also braucht man zwei 490X, die zwar günstiger sind, verbraucht unnötig mehr Energie und hat trotzdem nicht die Leistung der GTX 1080? Hmm...

Ich war bisher immer mit AMD zufrieden und würde auch wieder eine Karte von ihnen kaufen, aber diese Generation wird's für mich Team Green.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Autsch:
> 
> Radeon R9 490X: AMD stellt neues Spitzenmodell vor - PC-WELT
> 
> Ich glaube das ist in der High End Klasse der technische KO für AMD. Da wird wohl nix werden.   Und Nvidia hat freie Bahn. Hoffentlich nicht auch bei den Preisen.


 Versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^^  Es geht doch um eine R9 4*80*, nicht 490, schon gar nicht 490X ^^ Es geht gar nicht um HighEnd. Die x80er sind klassisch die "Mittelklasse", also 200-250€, und so viel soll die ja auch kosten. Wenn ZWEI knapp an die Leistung der GTX 1080 ranreichen, dann bedeutet das an sich, dass die R9 480 ca so schnell wie eine GTX 970 sein wird - das wäre doch dann eine super Karte für den Preis. Wo ist also das Problem?

oder hat AMD gleichzeitig verkündet, dass es keine R9 490, also keine bessere Karte mehr geben wird? Und/Oder wurde der Artikel vielleicht korrigiert? Stand da vorher was von 490X? 


@Dennis: "_Also braucht man zwei 490X, die zwar günstiger sind, verbraucht unnötig mehr Energie und hat trotzdem nicht die Leistung der GTX 1080? Hmm_..."  was heißt "braucht" ? Ja, wenn du eine Leistung brauchst, die erst eine GTX 1080 bringt und du lieber AMD-Karten willst, dann "brauchst" du 2x 480er ( nicht 490X). Und das kostet Dich dann mehr Strom, aber auch nur 500-600€ statt ab 700€ aufwärts. Und der Strommehrbedarf würde bei Last ca 80-90W betragen (2x 150W vs. Powertarget 213W der GTX 1080)


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2016)

Ich definiere den Beitrag aber so, daß diese Karte für AMD-Verhältnisse Highend sein soll, wenn auch leistungsseitig reine Mittelklasse (sprich 1070er Level). Das hieße dann ja auch, daß doch keine 490 oder 490X kommt. Oder drückt sich PC-Welt so undeutlich aus ? (oder verstehe ich was falsch ?) Im Beitrag klingt es für mich jedenfalls so als verabschiedet sich AMD vom Highend-Duell mit Nvidia und daß wiederum läßt herausklingen daß die 480er die höchste Stufe ist. Zumindestens suggeriert der Beitrag das so in meinen Augen. Weil da drin steht daß AMD sich nur auf die Mittelklasse konzentrieren will und aus dem Rennen mit Nividia diesbezüglich aussteigt, was demzufolge eine eventuell kommende 490 490X ausschließen würde.

Mir geht es hier auch darum (wenn es so ist wie ich interpretiere), daß AMD so Nvidia kampflos das Terrain oberhalb der 1070/480 überläßt und Nvidia preislich dadurch noch größere Spielräume hat als jetzt schon.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Mai 2016)

Glaubt doch nicht den groben Unsinn, der in solchen Käseblättern wie PC Welt steht.
Polaris sind die Mainstream-Modelle, die Highend-Karten (Vega) von AMD kommen erst Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich definiere den Beitrag aber so, daß diese Karte für AMD-Verhältnisse Highend sein soll, wenn auch leistungsseitig reine Mittelklasse (sprich 1070er Level).


 wenn DAS stimmt, dann wäre die R9 480 der Hammer - wozu dann 300-400€ mehr für das bisschen Mehrleistung einer 1080 zahlen, wenn man für nur 250-300€ schon die Leistung einer GTX 980 Ti bekommt? ^^




> Das hieße dann ja auch, daß doch keine 490 oder 490X kommt.


 Wenn AMD selber das GENAU SO verkündete, dass die R9 480 auf längere zeit AMDs neues "High End" sein soll, dann ja. und/oder wenn AMDs neue "highEnd"-Karten neue Namen bekommen - das wäre ja auch denkbar, dass AMD die gegen Ende des Jahres erwarteten Karten bewusst anders nenn, wie es ja auch bei der Fury-Serie der Fall war. Dann gibt es "auf dem Papier" keine 490er-Serie, aber trotzdem natürlich bessere Karten als die 480er-Serie.




> Oder drückt sich PC-Welt so undeutlich aus ? (oder verstehe ich was falsch ?)


  ich glaube das eher, das die PC-Welt da selber auf Basis von rein gar nichts spekuliert und Schlüsse zieht... 




> Im Beitrag klingt es für mich jedenfalls so als verabschiedet sich AMD vom Highend-Duell mit Nvidia und daß wiederum läßt herausklingen daß die 480er die höchste Stufe ist. Zumindestens suggeriert der Beitrag das so in meinen Augen. Weil da drin steht daß AMD sich nur auf die Mittelklasse konzentrieren will und aus dem Rennen mit Nividia diesbezüglich aussteigt, was demzufolge eine eventuell kommende 490 490X ausschließen würde.


  Vielleicht "vorerst" aus dem Rennen ausstiegt, aber es wäre das erste Mal seit Menschengedenken, wenn AMD die x80-Serie beliefert und eine x90 bzw. noch stärkere Karte dauerhaft auslässt (bzw. bei früherer Namensvergabe die x850 / x850 auf den markt bringt und keine x950 / x980 rausbringt).

 AMDs Pläne waren ja eh, dass die Karten erst "ab Sommer" rauskommen. Und nicht immer kommt AMD dann direkt mit neuen Top-Karten "für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre": AMD hat schon öfter mal zuerst die Mittel/Oberklasse rausgebracht und erst ein paar Monate später die HighEnd-Klasse.


----------

